# Which headphones do you use for PC gaming?



## Xanatos

I'm curious to know what headphones or headset you're currently using for PC gaming.
  
 I'm using the AD700 and sometimes the DT770-80.


----------



## Makuta11

If I'm playing offline, usually my HD650s (Although their role in gaming was recently replaced by Focal Pros). If I need to talk to people, I just use my Turtle Beach X12, which works well enough. The Custom One gaming headset from Beyerdynamic looks pretty nice though.


----------



## NamelessPFG

Sony MDR-MA900.
  
 I used to use a Stax SR-Lambda, but had to sell my nice set recently (and before that, the SRM-T1 amp I was driving it with). I do consider it a better headphone overall, even for gaming, but the MA900 is just far more practical in most cases because it's not picky about amplification. Plug and play.
  
 It still has all the qualities I want out of a gaming headphone, too. Mad Lust Envy wasn't kidding about it.


----------



## Fegefeuer

Why did you sell it?


----------



## NamelessPFG

fegefeuer said:


> Why did you sell it?


 
  
 I needed the money, simple as that. When I've got a family who needs to borrow $400 from me, and that STILL may not be enough to cover all the bills this month...you get the picture. That's not even factoring all my own bills to be paid, especially since I just did something stupid and started ordering new PC parts recently because I really wanted a new gaming desktop. (I suppose I can turn around and sell off what I build if the situation gets that desperate.)
  
 It actually wasn't until I found the MA900 that I knew of any headphone "good enough" for my purposes. Most cheaper sets had some sort of glaring fault (AD700's lack of bass, most other sets' lack of soundstage, higher-end dynamics and orthos that expect to be driven with even more expensive amps), and the MA900's biggest fault (recessed treble) can be corrected easily with a bit of EQ.


----------



## AxelCloris

I'm currently using Mad Dog v3.0 and 1964 Ears quads for gaming. 1964-Q when traveling and the Mad Dogs when I'm at home with my T1 to amp them.


----------



## GREQ

I like to game with:
 - T20RP (modded)
 - DT990
 - and sometimes K241 
  
 These are all great for comfort and long fatigue-less gaming sessions.
 I have also played games a couple of times with my HE-500, but they're not as comfortable.


----------



## m1ku

at home, I use the Beats Solo... :\ my sister bought it and never use it...


----------



## whirlwind

AKG Q701


----------



## Joshatdot

AKG K81DJs & Zalman ZM-Mic1


----------



## xen0phon

ATH-M50's, the extra long cable just about allows me to sit on the couch and play!


----------



## Phishin Phool

I was using ATH M50's but moved to Beyerdynamic DT990's anput equal precision wise for gaming but the beyers are so much more comfortable. Just got some modded Ortho's however and gonna give them a try.


----------



## MrTechAgent

People are gonna hate me for this but directionality is easy tointerpret with any decent earphones but I use my Ultrasones (HFI-450)


----------



## xen0phon

phishin phool said:


> I was using ATH M50's but moved to Beyerdynamic DT990's anput equal precision wise for gaming but the beyers are so much more comfortable. Just got some modded Ortho's however and gonna give them a try.


 
  
  
 Do they have a long coiled cable too? No experience with Beyerdynamic's tbh but would be in the market for something that is noticeably more comfortable than the M50's.
  
 I have a PC hooked to the TV in my living room so the couch is about 10ft away (I have to move it closer with the M50's), any idea if there is a set of cans out there with a longer cable? It's not a huge deal to move the couch but I'm lazy


----------



## Armin2603

I'm also using ATH-M50, but i wanna change for an Fidelio X1, maybe.. Heard it's also good when you're playing video games.
 And I used to have a Creative Fatal1ty headset before


----------



## emeritoaugusto

headphone: Takstar TS-671
 Microphone: 2x takstar tcm370.
  
 Other: superlux hd668b, somic mh463.
  
 next buy: hd6000 (isolation & likeage)


----------



## adamantium

Solo play: Sennheiser HD-555
  
 Communicative play: Razer Carcharias


----------



## rjjasick

xen0phon said:


> Do they have a long coiled cable too? No experience with Beyerdynamic's tbh but would be in the market for something that is noticeably more comfortable than the M50's.
> 
> I have a PC hooked to the TV in my living room so the couch is about 10ft away (I have to move it closer with the M50's), any idea if there is a set of cans out there with a longer cable? It's not a huge deal to move the couch but I'm lazy


 
 The DT990's Pro have the coiled cable.  I sit about 10' away as well and I use a 6' extension and have no issues.  I'm sure someone will point out my flaw in doing this, but moving from a 'gaming' headset to these real headphones are amazing change for me.


----------



## GL1TCH3D

I use my stax sr407 at home connected to a modded srm1mk2 and parasound dac1500 =)


----------



## adamantium

xen0phon said:


> Do they have a long coiled cable too? No experience with Beyerdynamic's tbh but would be in the market for something that is noticeably more comfortable than the M50's.
> 
> I have a PC hooked to the TV in my living room so the couch is about 10ft away (I have to move it closer with the M50's), any idea if there is a set of cans out there with a longer cable? It's not a huge deal to move the couch but I'm lazy


 
  
 My Sennheiser HD-555's have a...10' cable? I am not exactly sure of the length, but it's extra long and I use it from my entertainment center to the couch all the time.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sony MA900. Comfort, light, soundstage and imaging are incredible, and quite affordable. These things make it a lethal combo.


----------



## iso-b

I used Creative Fatal1ty headset for long time, but mic on those is quite bad. After starting to use random desktop mic I bought Superlux HD-668 B and have been using those since.


----------



## jackwess

Anyone knows about the Sennheiser PC333D? you think it's worth it over the PC350/360?


----------



## erikfreedom

sennheiser hd 800. I have played the entire mass effect trilogy with them. they are my main cans for everything and anything. gaming, movies and music.


----------



## JeremyR

mad lust envy said:


> Sony MA900. Comfort, light, soundstage and imaging are incredible, and quite affordable. These things make it a lethal combo.


 
 yep. I use the same.


----------



## Rob_0001

I've used the sennheiser PC 360's for a few years now for gaming and they have been greatly reliable, mic sounds good and doesn't pick up much ambient noise, very sturdy and comfortable for extended (day long) gaming sessions! 
  
  
 ... oh yes, they sound great too


----------



## VolkswagenFox

Beyerdynamic T90. It's the best headphone I have, so that's what I use. No microphone, but I couldn't care less about that.


----------



## rc10mike

PC360 for me. Tried the DT990 but they simply have too much bass for competitive gaming. If you care about having the convenience of a built in mic for chat, then the PC360 is an outstanding choice.


----------



## GREQ

rc10mike said:


> PC360 for me. Tried the DT990 but they simply have too much bass for competitive gaming. If you care about having the convenience of a built in mic for chat, then the PC360 is an outstanding choice.


 
 To my ears the PC360 has more bass quantity than the DT990. 
 Surprised you find it the opposite.


----------



## xlink

I alternate between the Sennheiser HD598s and Beyer Dynamic DT770.
 I drive them with an x-fi titanium HD.


----------



## derp4life

i use wireless headphones (Sennheiser HDR180) so i don't get tripped over and over again when i need to leave to use the bathroom


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

greq said:


> To my ears the PC360 has more bass quantity than the DT990.
> Surprised you find it the opposite.




That's something I'm pretty sure almost everyone will disagree with you on. The Pc360 has nowehere near the bass that the DT990 does... unless you're underamping the 990 or something. But I have heard stranger things.


----------



## GREQ

mad lust envy said:


> greq said:
> 
> 
> > To my ears the PC360 has more bass quantity than the DT990.
> ...


 
 Well, it is a vintage DT990 with Fostex RP earpads on... no under-amping - I can guarantee that. The RP adds actually increase the bass volume....
 I'll do another comparison when I get back to work. In my office the guy next to me uses a PC360. I'll happily get back to you on that.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well, I'm pretty sure most people are talking about the current line of DT990s (2005 and on).


----------



## GREQ

mad lust envy said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure most people are talking about the current line of DT990s (2005 and on).


 
 Which are bass lighter than the vintage model


----------



## oqvist

Sony CD 3000 here for the most part.


----------



## amigomatt

I use either my HifiMan HE400s or my Sennheiser HD598s. I more often grab the 598s though, for their superlative comfort and soundstage.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

greq said:


> Which are bass lighter than the vintage model :rolleyes:




Didn't know that.


EITHER way...

While I'm absolutely positive the vast majority of people who have tried both will completely disagree with you, you're entitled to believe such a thing.

Having owned the PC360, and about... 7 DT990s of different impedances, I will say the PC360 doesn't begin to touch any of the 990's bass. But ok. even the HD558/595/598 graphs don't begin to touch the 990's bass. The PC360 is essentially a 595 with a mic.


----------



## TR3v

I use my he-400s now. I used to use HD595s or astros but the astros are super uncomfortable and not very good in general and the 595s lacked on bass. Especially for explosions.


----------



## NamelessPFG

As some of you know, I'm currently setting the Sony MA900 aside to evaluate the Beyerdynamic MMX 300.
  
 I don't know what they did with this mic, but it actually does a remarkably good job of NOT picking up my keyboard noise, to the point where my Skype friends don't even notice it.
  
 Consider that I'm a pretty hard typist that makes any keyboard sound loud, and my primary desktop keyboard is an IBM Model M, something known for its noise just as much as its tactile feedback. Most mics would ruthlessly pick that up, so I'd have to manually mute my mic every time I type. Not so with the MMX 300! (However, I still would have preferred a mute switch somewhere on the headset for when someone else walks into the computer room and I have to talk without letting everyone else over the Internet in on the conversation...)
  
 The headphone part doesn't sound bad either, though I still find it to sound better EQ'd with a midrange boost.


----------



## whirlwind

AKG Q701


----------



## moriez

MDR-MA900 based on MLE's research/shock and awe  Have to say that as a bit of a boom-lover I'm not convinced about it's neutrality. The comfort (lightness and room inside the cups) however is an absolute pleasure everytime.


----------



## cib24

I use a Creative Titanium HD that plugs into a Musical Fidelity M1HPA and out to AKG K702 65th Anniversary headphones. The sound card and amp seem very excessive for gaming but the amp is more for the fact that I care about the quality of my lossless music library than 128-bit mp3 files in games. Still, it sounds great when all is working correctly but unfortunately the Creative Titanium HD's software is crap and I constantly need to re-install the drivers as the sound card fails to detect itself at least once every two weeks until the drivers are reinstalled. CMSS-3D works well in certain games and terribly in others but stereo audio is superb with the AKG's. I used to own the Asus Xonar Essence ST and thought that Dolby Headphone worked pretty well but the sound card did not pair up well at all to the AKG's since the op-amp on the Xonar made the AKG's have a lot of simblance which they normally don't have at all when used by themselves or with the Titanium HD.
  
 Long story short, everything would be great if Creative's software were more reliable. I am considering replacing the sound card with something else but what else is there?


----------



## AxelCloris

For gaming I use either my HD650s or Mad Dogs. I've used my UE6000 in the past as well since it's foldable and portable. I'm looking into a pair of MA900s or X1s to improve on the soundstage of the HD650 when playing shooters, but that'll be down the line a ways.


----------



## i416

Beyerdynamic T70 with gel pads, and a Samson C01U USB microphone! The T70s are my only set of headphones which are comfortable to wear for long periods of time. (my M50s aren't as worn in yet)


----------



## jakol

Razer Tiamat 7.1 is the best headphone for PC games


----------



## GREQ

jakol said:


> Razer Tiamat 7.1 is the best headphone for PC games


 
 Them is strong words. 
 I can't contest this as I've never heard one, but every other Razer headphone I've ever heard was junk - so confidence isn't high.


----------



## JeremyR

greq said:


> Them is strong words.
> I can't contest this as I've never heard one, but every other Razer headphone I've ever heard was junk - so confidence isn't high.


 
  
 I will say headphone with dedicated positional speakers in them are better for knowing where the sound is coming from while gaming, so it does have that. However the quality of the sound is not that great.
  
 If you're playing an online FPS game however, accurate position trumps quality.


----------



## GREQ

jeremyr said:


> greq said:
> 
> 
> > Them is strong words.
> ...


 
 I agree - I play a fair amount of FPS and have simply come to rely on the enemy radar a lot; I think though if the SQ is anything like it's siblings I don't know if I could stand that sort of poor sound for very long despite enjoying the benefits of positional sound.
  
 Still waiting for a positional headphone from a reputable company, but it's not high on my list of priorities. I'll certainly give this headphone a try if I can find one for audition.


----------



## JeremyR

greq said:


> I agree - I play a fair amount of FPS and have simply come to rely on the enemy radar a lot; I think though if the SQ is anything like it's siblings *I don't know if I could stand that sort of poor sound for very long despite enjoying the benefits of positional sound*.
> 
> Still waiting for a positional headphone from a reputable company, but it's not high on my list of priorities. I'll certainly give this headphone a try if I can find one for audition.


 
 Then I think you will be disappointed


----------



## NamelessPFG

jeremyr said:


> I will say headphone with dedicated positional speakers in them are better for knowing where the sound is coming from while gaming, so it does have that. However the quality of the sound is not that great.
> If you're playing an online FPS game however, accurate position trumps quality.


 
  
 The whole "multiple drivers = better positioning" approach to headsets is...fiercely debated, to say the least.
  
 Mad Lust Envy certainly isn't a fan of it and would take Dolby Headphone or other virtual surround tech with a good stereo headphone ten times out of ten, and I personally see no reason to change when CMSS-3D Headphone is my aural wallhack of choice.
  
 On the flip side, if this set could impress Tyll Hertsens of all people...


----------



## JeremyR

namelesspfg said:


> The whole "multiple drivers = better positioning" approach to headsets is...fiercely debated, to say the least.
> 
> Mad Lust Envy certainly isn't a fan of it and would take Dolby Headphone or other virtual surround tech with a good stereo headphone ten times out of ten, and I personally see no reason to change when CMSS-3D Headphone is my aural wallhack of choice.
> 
> On the flip side, if this set could impress Tyll Hertsens of all people...


 
  
 The problem is they usually sound horrible, or are just a marketing gimmick. Nothing against MLE, but if done right, I have no idea how simulating reality sounds more accurate then reality.
  
 P.S. I have the same watch as the guy in the video. Love me some RADO.


----------



## TMRaven

Multiple drivers in each ear isn't reality 3d soundscaping though.  At the end of the day you're still dealing with drivers directly on top of each ear-- which is still stereo.  You'd need an oversized bubble on your head with drivers spaced accordingly to allow for the natural crossfeed that your brain uses for subtle positional cues.  Tyll briefly touches on this in that article.


----------



## JeremyR

tmraven said:


> At the end of the day you're still dealing with drivers directly on top of each ear-- which is still stereo.


 
  
 Yea, why a lot are just a gimmick. If you turn down everything but the back speaks, and tell it's coming from the back, and then turn down everything expect what is coming from the front speakers, and then tell it's coming from the front, then you have real positional sound that I feel gives you better positional information then software.
  
 Most 7.1 headsets however, would fail that test.


----------



## Xanatos

Make a new thread to discuss that.


----------



## NamelessPFG

jeremyr said:


> The problem is they usually sound horrible, or are just a marketing gimmick. Nothing against MLE, but if done right, I have no idea how simulating reality sounds more accurate then reality.


 
  
 Funny thing about that statement...it's a lot like how I word my arguments for full 3D audio over headphones. Why simulate a simple 5.1/7.1 speaker system when you could instead represent the way we hear things in real life from all directions with just two ears? Height cues are a wonderful thing, and yet we've effectively lost the ability to have them in PC games over the last several years because developers think 7.1, in all its loose approximation of a 2D plane around the listener, is good enough.
  
 Of course, that's only practical with HRTFs, not unless you want to surround yourself in a bunch of individual little transducers from all directions, which comes with its own set of logistical problems.


----------



## GREQ

xanatos said:


> Make a new thread to discuss that.


 
 I don't see why - it's not wildly off-topic and gives good insight into peoples choices on which headset they use for PC gaming.
 I'd rather read it here and subscribe to another thread.


----------



## Stanfoo

Is surround sound a must for PC gaming headsets if you play competitive games? SS is what gives positional accuracy right?
  
 I need a new pc gaming headset and the PC360 seemed like the obvious choice but saw that it has no surround sound, so I don't know.


----------



## TMRaven

Yes, dolby headphone makes a nice difference when playing first person shooters.


----------



## Stanfoo

Do I need to buy a separate sound card to get the most out of the PC360 or is the motherboards sound card good enough?
  
 My motherboard is MSI P67A-GD65.


----------



## motorwayne

AKG 240 MKII normally, waiting on X1's + v-mode boom to turn up. Senn HD570 as back up's which I'm using tonight due to the caps of the 240's cracking and that means soldering wires back on after I added the replacement ones this arvo...man they don't make it easy sometimes.
  
 Would love to hear someone's gaming experience witht eh 612 Pro's, they look tasty.
  
  
  
 Wayne


----------



## GREQ

stanfoo said:


> Do I need to buy a separate sound card to get the most out of the PC360 or is the motherboards sound card good enough?
> 
> My motherboard is MSI P67A-GD65.


 
 On-board sound has come a long way since the early days of integrated mobo chips. 
 Really depends on the motherboard and the sound chip.
  
 Laptops are typically not so great and can be a little hissy in extreme cases, but high end desktop mobos can sound pretty decent and even have enough power for old studio headphones. I've got my vintage 600ohm beyer dt990 plugged straight into my on-board sound at work, and I need to put the volume to 50% because there's so much spare power.
 Sounds clean too.
 No idea what model it is though. dxdiag doesn't tell me.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Philips X1 + V-MODA BoomPro microphone. Picture provided by user 1llest since both items arrive at my place on Monday. My next pair of headphones will be the new Alpha Dogs. Should compliment my X1's nicely.


----------



## crisps

stanfoo said:


> Is surround sound a must for PC gaming headsets if you play competitive games? SS is what gives positional accuracy right?
> 
> I need a new pc gaming headset and the PC360 seemed like the obvious choice but saw that it has no surround sound, so I don't know.


 
 I used to play competitive TF2 using the Razer Carcharias headset and did pretty well. I was in the top highlander league and I did just fine without surround sound. While it is a very different game from Counter Strike where SS would be more important, you can definitely play FPS games without SS and do well. I would say not to break your budget just to get surround sound as in my experience it didn't give me a significant advantage.


----------



## TR3v

I played competitively with halo and I would agree that you don't need "surround sound" to do well. Quality headphones like Sennheisers on 2.0 sound will do you just fine, other factors are of course way more important, like overall skill. You get plenty of 3d info from 2.0 headphones.


----------



## TR3v

axelcloris said:


> For gaming I use either my HD650s or Mad Dogs. I've used my UE6000 in the past as well since it's foldable and portable. I'm looking into a pair of MA900s or X1s to improve on the soundstage of the HD650 when playing shooters, but that'll be down the line a ways.


 
 I doubt you will be able to improve on the soundstage of the HD650s by anything noticeable. I thought sennheisers were renowned for good soundstage especially in gaming. My 595s are excellent and Sennheisers seem to get very good reviews in Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide.


----------



## AxelCloris

tr3v said:


> I doubt you will be able to improve on the soundstage of the HD650s by anything noticeable. I thought sennheisers were renouned for good soundstage especially in gaming. My 595s are excellent and Sennheisers seem to get very good reviews in Mad Lust Envy's Headphone Gaming Guide.


 
  
 The soundstage on my Q701 was larger for gaming when I had them. The HD650 does have a nice soundstage when listening to music, but it gets a tad congested when you introduce something like Dolby Headphone or THX TrueSurround. Probably due to the lovely body their sound has.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The 650 would be one of my favorite all purpose cans. I just wish it did positional cues a teeny bit better. Other than that, absolutely loved them for music and movies, and non-competitive gaming.


----------



## safwanc

i use the ad900x for gaming. great sound stage, decent bass


----------



## butter30

I use either wooduo 2 for pc gaming (love it's bass) or my Fisher Audio fa-003 for console (has nice long cable)


----------



## ebrian

I used to use Razer Carcharias for gaming because it has incredibly lengthy cable and the boom microphone is fantastic.  I still use them now for skyping or gaming online with friends but if I don't need a mic I switch in my JVC HA-S400 now. 
  
 Edit: I have to add that the purchasing of Razer's was before I discovered Head-Fi.  Prior to the Razers, I was using some really, really crappy headset and the sound of the Carcharias blew my mind.  Then upon discovering these forums and buying the S400's, I discovered that I was missing out on about 75% of the sounds that my games were playing.  I kid you not, the first time I played Borderlands 2 with the S400, I kept taking them off and trying to figure out if what I was hearing was coming from downstairs.  There was just so much things going on that I had literally never heard before getting a decent pair of headphones.


----------



## amigomatt

ebrian said:


> I used to use Razer Carcharias for gaming because it has incredibly lengthy cable and the boom microphone is fantastic.  I still use them now for skyping or gaming online with friends but if I don't need a mic I switch in my JVC HA-S400 now.
> 
> Edit: I have to add that the purchasing of Razer's was before I discovered Head-Fi.  Prior to the Razers, I was using some really, really crappy headset and the sound of the Carcharias blew my mind.  Then upon discovering these forums and buying the S400's, I discovered that I was missing out on about 75% of the sounds that my games were playing.  I kid you not, the first time I played Borderlands 2 with the S400, I kept taking them off and trying to figure out if what I was hearing was coming from downstairs.  There was just so much things going on that I had literally never heard before getting a decent pair of headphones.


You should move up to the Sennheiser HD598s now.. 

Then you'll hear impressive placement of sounds!


----------



## ebrian

Ha!  Wouldn't be a bad idea if I could afford them.  I'm trying to stay within the $50-75 range.


----------



## psymuk

I use a pair of HD 595s with a Sound Blaster Z OEM card in it, but playing only League of Legends the only benefit I see is the music playing on spotify lol


----------



## jackwess

ebrian said:


> Ha!  Wouldn't be a bad idea if I could afford them.  I'm trying to stay within the $50-75 range.


 
  
 Superlux models, or maybe Takstar. Right on your price range.


----------



## GREQ

jackwess said:


> ebrian said:
> 
> 
> > Ha!  Wouldn't be a bad idea if I could afford them.  I'm trying to stay within the $50-75 range.
> ...


 
 The Presonus HD7 (another K240 clone) is also a beast at that price range.


----------



## ebrian

Are those significantly better than S400?  S400 sounded pretty incredible straight out of the box and have only gotten better over time for me.  I've been burning them in rather sparsely and I've found the bass is getting punchier from one week to the next. 
  
 I've heard good things about the Superlux other than its cheap design and need for a bit of creative modding.  I'd make the plunge if they were significantly better, but if it's relatively close then I'll hold off.
  
 The suggestion for the zalman mic seems promising though.. maybe I can sell my Carcharias..


----------



## GREQ

ebrian said:


> *Are those significantly better than S400?*  S400 sounded pretty incredible straight out of the box and have only gotten better over time for me.  I've been burning them in rather sparsely and I've found the bass is getting punchier from one week to the next.
> 
> I've heard good things about the Superlux other than its cheap design and need for a bit of creative modding.  I'd make the plunge if they were significantly better, but if it's relatively close then I'll hold off.
> 
> The suggestion for the zalman mic seems promising though.. maybe I can sell my Carcharias..


 
 No idea - I've never heard the S400.
 All I do know is that if you buy some velour AKG pads, stick those on the HD7, and put some damping foam/cotton balls (cheap as free) etc in the headphone for extra damping, you've got a slightly bright headphone that competes in some ways with other headphones up to around $200-300. If you're willing to tame the treble a bit with EQ, you've got a headphone that EASILY competes with many others in the $200-300 price range.


----------



## Nokami

Using the PC360 Headset...
  
 The PC360 is just a really brilliant Headphone itself so i put this over many other Headphones i tested like the AD700, AKG701, MMX300 or HD598. The AD700 has almost the best Soundstage of these but i hate the bloody Highs. AKG701 is just meh i dont know even with a STX i dont feel its noticeable better then the PC360s. MMX300 is too bassy and has the smallest Soundstage (its closed yea), for fun its fantastic but not for cs:go competetive Gaming.
  
 PC360 is just so smooth and has a good Mic on it so i decided to keep them. I all the time wanted to try the A40s at some time just to know how these compare for myself vs the 360s.


----------



## moz

+1 for the PC360 -- fantastic for the money.


----------



## collateral

Sennheiser PC360


----------



## gareyg

HD 650's. I bought a Turtle Beach XP Seven for voice, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## prankies

Been using the AD700s with a Xonar DG for about a year now.  Love the comfort and soundstage--great in all directions.  But I find some of the treble a bit harsh/fatiguing and it makes my VOIP software sound grating.  Serious lack of bass is also an obvious concern.
  
 Just ordered the Philips X1, will use it with my existing Zalman clip mic.


----------



## GoldenboyJay

nokami said:


> Using the PC360 Headset...
> 
> The PC360 is just a really brilliant Headphone itself so i put this over many other Headphones i tested like the AD700, AKG701, MMX300 or HD598. The AD700 has almost the best Soundstage of these but i hate the bloody Highs. AKG701 is just meh i dont know even with a STX i dont feel its noticeable better then the PC360s. MMX300 is too bassy and has the smallest Soundstage (its closed yea), for fun its fantastic but not for cs:go competetive Gaming.
> 
> PC360 is just so smooth and has a good Mic on it so i decided to keep them. I all the time wanted to try the A40s at some time just to know how these compare for myself vs the 360s.


 
 How's the HD598 compared to PC360? Is it basically the same SQ/Soundstage but with mic?


----------



## Nokami

goldenboyjay said:


> How's the HD598 compared to PC360? Is it basically the same SQ/Soundstage but with mic?


 
 Soundstage is the same and SQ on the HD598 is by i would say 5% better because its more "forward".
 I like the SQ on the 360 more its a bit more leaned back...


----------



## GoldenboyJay

Thanks for your response. I appreciate it.


----------



## TiTaN

prankies said:


> Been using the AD700s with a Xonar DG for about a year now.  Love the comfort and soundstage--great in all directions.  But I find some of the treble a bit harsh/fatiguing and it makes my VOIP software sound grating.  Serious lack of bass is also an obvious concern.
> 
> Just ordered the Philips X1, will use it with my existing Zalman clip mic.


 
  
 You might be interested in this: http://amzn.com/B00BJ17WKK
  
Works fantastically with the X1's


----------



## TiTaN

As someone who has played multiple competitive FPS's, Halo was easily the least necessary for top tier surround as there weren't good footsteps like in Counter-Strike and CoD.
  
 I obviously played a bit better with my mixamp on and in dolby, but it wasn't as vital as your positioning, communication and visual cues were way more important, while I find positional audio much more necessary in Black Ops 2 and Ghosts.


----------



## Swordsman

any recommendation for immersive feel ?
  
 i don't play fps.
  
 i only play rpg and action games mostly with heavy voice acting.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Philips Fidelio X1. Always a great starting/end point for all gaming purposes. Pair it up with a BoomPro if wanting to use voice chat.


----------



## rjjasick

I just saw these on Maximum PC.com. I don't know tons about specs and assume they are somewhat deceiving, but if nothing else they look awesome. But for $350, wonder how they will be compared to others listed here.

http://www.feenixcollection.com/aria.html


----------



## TiTaN

mad lust envy said:


> Philips Fidelio X1. Always a great starting/end point for all gaming purposes. Pair it up with a BoomPro if wanting to use voice chat.


 
 Just want to quote and say this x100.
  
 If you can get the fit for the MA900 to work for you and a killer deal on them, I like them a lot too, but the convenience of the X1 with the 3.5mm detachable cable in conjunction with the Vmoda BoomPro headset (with inline volume and mute switch) is just too great to pass up.
  
 Good soundstage, detail, accuracy and bass that you wouldn't expect from an open headphone and comfortable once you get it adjusted to your head. It beat out the MA900, Q701 and my former AD700s for me.


----------



## ebrian

My budget has always been well below $100 (closer to $50), but the more I hear about the X1's, the more I regret the time that I passed when it came down to $150 on Amazon about a month ago.  
  
 It's like.. by the time I've tried 3-4 different $40 cans, I will have spent as much as if I bought the X1s, and probably won't have found anything that were as good as X1s.


----------



## Swordsman

mad lust envy said:


> Philips Fidelio X1. Always a great starting/end point for all gaming purposes. Pair it up with a BoomPro if wanting to use voice chat.


 
  
 thanks..
  
 any recommendation of amplifier ? im afraid my motherboard is not strong enough to drive headphones..


----------



## TiTaN

swordsman said:


> thanks..
> 
> any recommendation of amplifier ? im afraid my motherboard is not strong enough to drive headphones..


 
 If you're talking about a PC and have a PCI/PCI-E slot free, just buy an Asus Xonar DG or DGX (same, just one is PCI one is PCI-E) for $30-35 and don't worry about an amp. It has a built in headphone amplifier and is more than enough to drive the X1's for cheap. They aren't the most demanding headphones and while others may be able to comment on this more than me, I don't feel like a standalone $100+ amp would get that much more out of them.


----------



## Totes Ma Goats

Those Fidelio X1s sure do have a purdy mouth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Wish I could venture into the open-headphone world, but with paperthin walls I'm stuck deciding between pairs of closed cans. 

 Currently trying to decide between getting a set of Ultrasone Pro 900's, or some Q40's with Alpha pads, or waiting for the release/review of those HDH50s M-Audios putting out.


----------



## ebrian

@bhazard just posted this in the Chinese thread.  Though I'd copy it here.. they look really slick:
  


bhazard said:


> *Sades A60 "Spellond" 7.1 Simulated USB headset (with vibration)*
> 
> If you want a nice alternative to Logitech headsets, this new Sades flagship is fantastic.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

totes ma goats said:


> Those Fidelio X1s sure do have a purdy mouth  . Wish I could venture into the open-headphone world, but with paperthin walls I'm stuck deciding between pairs of closed cans.
> 
> 
> Currently trying to decide between getting a set of Ultrasone Pro 900's, or some Q40's with Alpha pads, or waiting for the release/review of those HDH50s M-Audios putting out. :confused_face_2:



Unless they are in the same room as you, open headphones will NOT leak through walls.


----------



## Totes Ma Goats

mad lust envy said:


> Unless they are in the same room as you, open headphones will NOT leak through walls.


 
 Mm might have to put them back into my consideration then 

 Just paranoid with the sucky walls this apartment has, can hear conversations from the neighboring apartment when they speak clear as day, and they're not even speaking loudly XD


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yeah man, open backed headphones may not even be heard with the doors open and someone in the living room if you're in a bedroom. The only people that might complain is someone in the same room as you.


----------



## Hellbishop

Am using
  
 HiFiMan HE-400 through a RadioShack 40 watt PA which shockingly makes the HE-400 sing like a million bucks compared to my Onkyo TX-8555 stereo receiver which has to be turned up pretty loud to bring out the details. It must be the orthodynamic design of the HE-400 needing the extra volume. With the RadioShack PA there is plenty of detail and power without having to go near the halfway mark on the volume knob.
  
 Sennheiser HD 280 Pro nice full sound warm and bassy with enough detail in the treble to satisfy a treble head like me.
  
 Audio Technica Ath AD-700 excellent sound which always satisfies with the soundstage and sparkly treble.
  
 Ultrasone HFI-780 similar to the AD-700 but a lot more bass and closed. Very nice soundstage and fantastic for movies as well. When watching episodes of LOST I felt like I was right there on the island with them.


----------



## ragef1st

Thoughts on Beyerdynamic DT-990 for gaming, seeing only a couple varying replys here? Was seeing reviews of these being better than SENN598s. I would like good all-around but they would be 80-90% PC FPS like Counter-Strike. $150 for 250ohm-pro version, i have asus xonar d1 and would buy an amp if needed. Open to other suggestions also. Budget <$350. I do want something thats going to last for a long time also, no flimsy feels.


----------



## ragef1st

Man all these cans look so good... so hard to choose. I really just want the best directional positioning/long distance awareness for FPS.
 BD DT-990
 AT AD700
 Senn HD598
 AKG 701
 Phillips X1
  
 edit: JUST FOUND THIS THREAD: http://www.head-fi.org/t/534479/mad-lust-envys-headphone-gaming-guide-update-7-9-2014-ultrasone-hfi-15g-added wow, thanks MLE. probably going with akg q701


----------



## kleong

Hi All,
  
 If I have a budget of under US$100 what would you recommend for gaming?
  
 Games: CS:GO, BF4, COD, League of legends, DOTA 2, Tomb Raider
 Some music and movies
 But primarily Gaming
  
 I would also need a mic build in or easily modded.
  
 I have a Asus Z97 motherboard with onboard audio. It's a realtek chipset I think
 http://www.asus.com/au/Motherboards/MAXIMUS_VII_RANGER/
  
 Thanks,
 K.


----------



## Nnug

I'm using my HD650's for gaming, the positional audio is excellent, and my flatmate hasn't said anything about sound leaking, which I thought might be more of a problem with open headphones + gunshots


----------



## HiFiRobot

I am mostly using Fidelio X1 for longer gaming sessions and when the room is quiet. When I need closed headphones then usually Shure 1540 or the Denon D2000. And then sometimes the LCD-2 or HE-500.


----------



## kleong

Hi Guys, Just to let you know, I have purchased the Steelseries Siberia v2 for A$49. Was too cheap to pass up. I needed a mic as well.


----------



## TheHeadPhoneGuy

kleong said:


> Hi Guys, Just to let you know, I have purchased the Steelseries Siberia v2 for A$49. Was too cheap to pass up. I needed a mic as well.


 
 A REALLY good mic for the money is the Zalman ZM-MIC1. If you wanted a better one than the Siberia's provided.


----------



## amew

Hey,
What do you people think about the HD 419 + zalman mic? Its worth buying all this for gaming? I want budget headphones / headset for gaming


----------



## masronmarsa

I got a debranded one that you may not even know for my little brother. A Somic one. Somic G909. How do you think just from its design?


----------



## DonutDeflector

I use my HD 518 for everything.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

T50rps. Bring out every little detail, as well as being comfortable


----------



## switchride

Using HD600 right now but I'm wanting to try either hd800 or T1's next.  I figure if they are good enough to listen to music they should be able to double duty with games too.  The hd600's work great so any improvement should just be gravy on top.


----------



## Fegefeuer

The T1s can be gotten for "quite" cheap compared to the HD 800 but they don't segregate themselves from mid-fi as good as the HD 800. Still, for almost half the price (in EU, somtimes 700€ vs 1200€) it's a good entry into high end. 
  


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



though I strongly recommend to go for the best and get the HD 800


----------



## inseconds99

I own the sound blaster x7, I've used it with akg k550, vmoda m100's, HD 700's and hyperx cloud. Here is what I've come away with, the hyperx cloud is $70 and is all you really need for immersive gameplay with good positional audio and great comfort. For music listening I understand and own high end audio, for gaming you can get 90% of the way there for a closed back headphone with the hyperx cloud. I've compared them directly to the HD 700's using the best sound setup for gaming in the x7 and I'm not saying the cloud gaming sounds better then the HD 700 in general but for virtual surround gaming it's damn damn good. The HD 700 or higher is way overkill and way in the diminishing returns for gaming. 

Like I said this is my opinion, watch any stream of professional gamers in competitions. None of them are wearing HD 700's. They are wearing vendor provided headphones or sponsored headphones and they are world champions. Yes higher end headphones sound better but for virtual gaming, it's overkill to death. Spending anymore then 100-300 on a headphone or headset is way wayy overkill.


----------



## Youth

Using DT990 Premium 600 ohm atm. Next on the list are T1.


----------



## Vindication

inseconds99 said:


> I own the sound blaster x7, I've used it with akg k550, vmoda m100's, HD 700's and hyperx cloud. Here is what I've come away with, the hyperx cloud is $70 and is all you really need for immersive gameplay with good positional audio and great comfort. For music listening I understand and own high end audio, for gaming you can get 90% of the way there for a closed back headphone with the hyperx cloud. I've compared them directly to the HD 700's using the best sound setup for gaming in the x7 and I'm not saying the cloud gaming sounds better then the HD 700 in general but for virtual surround gaming it's damn damn good. The HD 700 or higher is way overkill and way in the diminishing returns for gaming.
> 
> Like I said this is my opinion, watch any stream of professional gamers in competitions. None of them are wearing HD 700's. They are wearing vendor provided headphones or sponsored headphones and they are world champions. Yes higher end headphones sound better but for virtual gaming, it's overkill to death. Spending anymore then 100-300 on a headphone or headset is way wayy overkill.




Also convenience. 

But yea most of your high watched streamers are using some 200-300 dollar sponsored product which I'm sure they get for free and/or even get paid to wear.....


----------



## Linchpin

HyperX Cloud, they're shockingly good for the price and I need the mic for multiplayer.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

If you watched any of the recent game tournaments sponsered buy kingston, all the players were required to wear a hyperx set. What they did they was wore them around their neck and just used them as a mic with their own headphones.

Most "gaming headsets" are know end to mid range headphones with a mic attached.

Tek Syndicate has a series of 3(?) "Called kill your gaming headset" or something like that, Videos outlining different price ranges of headphones and paired with mics, that destroy any gaming headset for he sane pricd


----------



## inseconds99

seencreative said:


> If you watched any of the recent game tournaments sponsered buy kingston, all the players were required to wear a hyperx set. What they did they was wore them around their neck and just used them as a mic with their own headphones.
> 
> Most "gaming headsets" are know end to mid range headphones with a mic attached.
> 
> Tek Syndicate has a series of 3(?) "Called kill your gaming headset" or something like that, Videos outlining different price ranges of headphones and paired with mics, that destroy any gaming headset for he sane pricd




Tek syndicate and Linus and hardware Canucks also posted videos about how great the hyperx cloud are and how they are basically the only gaming headphones they would recommend.


----------



## CannonCollector

are the kingston clouds that good? I was thinking of buying a pair of sennheisers or audio tecnica for gaming (around the price of 100$ or a bit more for a pair like the m50) but everyone is telling me that I should go with the kingstons because they're the best you can get for that price... I already have an expensive pair for music and movies so this next purchase is mainly for gaming...


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

inseconds99 said:


> Tek syndicate and Linus and hardware Canucks also posted videos about how great the hyperx cloud are and how they are basically the only gaming headphones they would recommend.




Well a car reviewer could reccommend a pourche, but have a video saying an a WRX still is the best option. Less then half the price, and if you were to dump the 30k difference on the STI in mods, you will now have something that costs the same, but slaughters.

Gaming headsets really are just mid to low end headphones with a mic attached for much more money. I'm not saying they are bad, but a decent set of audio phile headphones and a separate $19 mic, offers MUCH better performance. Then you can upgrade your cans, and keep the mic, or visa versa, or use the cans on the go without an awkward mic (unless its removible but generally gaming sets with that cost more then non-removible)

I have nothing againsted gaming headsets,but watch Ten Syndicates videos on this exact subject first


----------



## inseconds99

seencreative said:


> Well a car reviewer could reccommend a pourche, but have a video saying an a WRX still is the best option. Less then half the price, and if you were to dump the 30k difference on the STI in mods, you will now have something that costs the same, but slaughters.
> 
> Gaming headsets really are just mid to low end headphones with a mic attached for much more money. I'm not saying they are bad, but a decent set of audio phile headphones and a separate $19 mic, offers MUCH better performance. Then you can upgrade your cans, and keep the mic, or visa versa, or use the cans on the go without an awkward mic (unless its removible but generally gaming sets with that cost more then non-removible)
> 
> I have nothing againsted gaming headsets,but watch Ten Syndicates videos on this exact subject first




Just so happens I own a 2015 sti launch edition lol, odd coincidence. Also i will say that works on 99% of gaming headphones but the hyperx cloud is not one of those headsets that aren't worth it. They are $70 and to me they sound of much higher quality then any $70 headphone you can buy.


----------



## SeEnCreaTive

inseconds99 said:


> Just so happens I own a 2015 sti launch edition lol, odd coincidence. Also i will say that works on 99% of gaming headphones but the hyperx cloud is not one of those headsets that aren't worth it. They are $70 and to me they sound of much higher quality then any $70 headphone you can buy.




Heh oh really? My favorite car, perfect, especially for here in Canada xD

And ah, didn't realize they were so cheap. Most gaming cans are $200 for "ok" ones, Then yes hyperX if cost is a big factor.


----------



## erikfreedom

nowadays, I game with a pair of sennheiser hd 800 plugged into an hegel hd12 dac.


----------



## WhatIsThisIHear

Current setup on PC is Sennheiser HD 595 to Schiit Magni/Modi Amp/DAC. Works really nice for games, BF4 is probably the best sounding game every made I swear. Recently ordered the Senn HD 600 from Amazon so I'll probably update how I like them for gaming


----------



## paulguru

excuse me but this Hifi models used in gaming dont you should hear bad sound with some games ? Because some games got sound tracks in MP3 format and usually hifi products feels bad the lose compressed format audio ( want only flac, wav or high bit rate format ).


----------



## Mikeybru

Triton kunai, Its a hard knock life


----------



## KoBeRiGhT

Sennheiser PC350 SE. Very good headset. Lack of bass but very clean detailed sound mid to high.


----------



## Moratorius

Fostex TH900.  They're comfortable enough to wear for all-day sessions.


----------



## damstr

I just picked up the Sennheiser G4ME Zero's and they are pretty good. Coming from DT 990's 250 Ohm/Mod Mic. 
  
 Only thing I can't figure out is how to enable mic monitoring on a hardware level using my Asus Essence STX. Any ideas or at least where I should post my question to? Thanks!


----------



## phnx90

I just use my SE846 or my W40.

Not sure if I'm missing much, other than a mic closer to my face.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## callizer

I just use my LCD-X for most games.
  
 I switch to M50x+Modmic when I play Dota 2.


----------



## gammage0

I started with a plantronics gamecom 780, then went to a Senn PC360 after becoming a little more educated on the subject. Then while looking for another pair of headphones that would suit my music tastes better I went with the DT990 and just decided to get a modmic to add to them. The DT990s work great and are really comfortable for long sessions and are my main gaming pair atm. To further complicate things I now have a Fidelio X1 and have contemplated getting a boompro to attach to them.. If I were to do it all over again I would probably just have bought the X1's with a boompro and be done with it. The PC360's are really nice for competitive games though, and comfortable to boot.. I just didn't like them as much for music.


----------



## DRosenqvist

It depends on what type game I am playing. An atmospheric game, such as The Vanishing of Ethan Carter, and really any game where any kind of "omph" is not prominent, I use my HD800s.
  
 On the other hand, when I play action games, I tend to use my IE800s. The intimacy of In-ears along with the bassy signature of the IEMs makes for a great "explosive" experience.


----------



## Ripower

I use the Sennheiser PC350 with hero mod. Last week I bought some new ear pads for my headset. I think they sound great.


----------



## phnx90

Played Dying Light with the SE846.

Was an unpleasant experience in a good sense.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StandUp713

I currently use BD DT990 Pro/modmic with a Mayflower electronics O2/Dac.

Titanfall Alien Isolation/Star Citizen.


----------



## abvolt

I've been using my sennheiser pc360's not really liking them all that much the SQ is for the price very poor..


----------



## GCTD

Alpha Prime, ever since I got it I've been using it as my everyday driver it's good performer all around.


----------



## Junkboy

Currently using some Bose IE2's that also double as my running IEMs, gave away my Denon D2ks during Christmas and then had my Senn HD555s break on me for good. Though I ordered some Pioneer SE-A1000s folks are raving about as well as trying to avoid buying the HD600/650 at the current sale prices.   
  
 Also looking for a semi closed/closed can for my bass music to replace the D2ks don't care about isolation too much (obviously since I used the D2ks) but I need tight clean and powerful bass.


----------



## illitirit

I play alot of league of legends so headphones dont really help me there but I do play CS:GO from time to time and I have noticed that my audio technica a900x do a great job of letting me sense where footsteps are coming from.


----------



## deImp

ASG2, bought an earphone just so I can play games. Headphones gives me headaches and makes my ears hot.


----------



## entah

currently using my JH5 pro for playing pc games, because that's the only one I have right now


----------



## dorino

I still use my HD598 for gaming. Toss a mod mic on that thing and you don't need much more.


----------



## Kur0

Panasonic RP HTF 600-s. Really good bang for your buck pair.


----------



## Saibastian

I usually switch between my Fidelio X2 or Takstar Hi2050's depending on mood.


----------



## ThatSlimJoeKim

Currently using Astro A40s.


----------



## Honey Waffles

I'm using razer. Terrible...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springbeautiful

I use my Denon AH-D5000's. I love these cans! :3


----------



## Kaysony

I use a Sennheiser HD 598 & I'm planning to get a DT990 pro


----------



## erikfreedom

oppo pm-3.


----------



## MrMan

Sennheiser 31 for VOIP, 990's for music and soon to be T70p for both music and voip.


----------



## Tautologi

Senn HD650. Don't really like how they sound in games. Too bassy and soft.


----------



## Mikem231

tautologi said:


> Senn HD650. Don't really like how they sound in games. Too bassy and soft.


 
 I really like my HD650 for games, but like the TH900s more. games like BF4 are beastly on the Fostex


----------



## Jodlar

For games I'm using my old Beyer DT-990 premium + modmic. I like their awesome lower end (great for explosions etc. )


----------



## amigomatt

I have typically used my HD598, but having just acquired a pair of DT990 PRO 250ohm, I'll be putting those through their paces this weekend.


----------



## bvbz

Depends on what I am playing and on what device, but it's generally wither DT990 Premium 600 or Westome W40.
  
 Those 990's ... sheesh. Love turning it up and using M98B in BF4. You *feel* it almost...


----------



## DonutDeflector

I use the HD 518 when at my gaming rig but I occasional slip over to my brother's rig which uses the M-50x. Open-backed headphones help while gaming. Soundstage is first!


----------



## Sonikku13

I use the AD900X headphones. I love them. The lack of bass isn't really a lack of bass, it's just tight, controlled bass. I love the big soundstage and the good imaging.
  
 Going off-topic a little bit, I use the Aune T1 Mk. 2 DAC and amp combo with a Sylvania 6922 tube, and the AT2020USB microphone.
  
 My next upgrade will be a Telefunken E88CC tube.
  
 I use the same setup with my PS4.


----------



## yaymee

Currently using the audio-technica m50x with the asus xonar essence stx but hoping to one day upgrade to the akg q701.


----------



## HiCZoK

Usually Brainwavz HM5 for its comfort and isolation (my gf loves me for that).
  
 But recently been using portapro if hm5 is too hot and also portapro... just sounds more fun
 All that with e10k which is super great but tends to have its own problems too


----------



## Kur0

Hifiman HE 400. Very immersive though I wish they were lighter


----------



## HutchDiesel

I had been using HD700 but recently picked up MrSpeakers Ether. Both are overkill for gaming since most of your focus will be taken by the visuals and interaction. 
  
 When it comes to gaming I think comfort is far more important that sound quality, luckily both HD700 and the Ether have a great sound stage along with excellent comfort.


----------



## kriztolized

D2000's are great for gaming, comfortable as all hell.


----------



## Heimsgard

I am currently using my Ultrasone Pro 550s for gaming. They are very comfortable for long gaming sessions. I really enjoy them.


----------



## Rhamnetin

So I just got a K7xx and it's much better than my DT 880 Pro for gaming!  Massive sound stage on the K7xx.  Positional cues are definitely better.


----------



## lowmagnet

Senn HD650s on a Benchmark DAC1. Very comfortable. Have an Antlion ModMic mount on the side for chat.


----------



## Eryk96

AKG K701 are good phones but you need a good amp to drive them like an O2+ODAC REV B, they do give good positional accuracy tho.


----------



## jynxed

Really like Fidelio x2 for gaming / general purpose and a vmoda mic if I need to speek. Previously had various Sennheiser headsets - after the last one broke giving Oculus Rift demos at a school open evening I was bought a Steelseries Siberia v2 as a replacment. Did not take to it at all so decided.to try something new and pleased I diid


----------



## lltfdaniel

I also like the x2 for gaming.


----------



## mayhemTR

currently using g930 but i will buy a good one asap


----------



## Tic-Tac

What would you all use if you don't want to leak sound and disturb others next to you?


----------



## jmaster299

Can't start my own thread yet so I'll ask this here. First off I've read the other threads here, like Mad Lust Envy's, but I am looking for some very specific feedback on specific headsets I'm considering. I have a preferred budget of $150, or less, and would like something that uses some sort of desktop control hub instead of inline controls.

 A little back story on my experience with different headsets. For about 7 years now I've been using some version of the Razer Carcharias for my headset. I've used a lot of models over the years, but I've used that specific brand/model the longest. The first set I had the connection broke some place in the inline control, a very common issue but this model seems to have a serious problem with it. I made the mistake of trying some pos from Thermaltake as a replacement, but returned those immediately and got another pair of the Carcharias. This is long enough ago that it was the normal 3.5mm version. About 2 years into using those the inline control has a connection go loose again. Both times its the left side that goes out. 

 At this point there is an obvious design defect and a solder connection for the left speaker is faulty as I've had the exact same problem happen almost after the exact same amount of time with two pairs. But at this point I am so accustomed to the specific sound of that headset, and they are insanely comfortable, that I break down and get a 3rd set. Luckily they were still around as this was after they released the updated version that could work with the 360 too but requires USB power to use at all. That 3rd pair again had the left side speaker go out. I jimmy rigged the wires for the inline connection to get it to work again but I work from home and need my headset for work and didn't want to risk my temporary fix from giving up.

 Money was super tight at that time and the updated, but now obsolete, version of the Carcharias happened to be on clearance at Best Buy. I was able to get them dirt cheap and with free express shipping. So I snatched them up so I had a working headset while I looked for something better. But the second I tested them it was clear why they were never successful. The fact that they require USB power to function at all is one of the dumbest things I've ever seen. This means there is a horrible high pitched whine and to make matters worse the sound quality was actually different than the old version I had been using for so long. Like they went with even cheaper drivers.

 The sound from the USB power feedback is managed some by plugging them into a good USB wall charger instead of the PC. The charger filters some of that power since its a 1amp Apple USB charger. Yes I know that's more than what USB puts out, but an extra half an amp won't hurt a headset I don't plan on keeping very long. Besides, even with that extra half an amp the high pitched whining sound is a lot less noticeable.

 So, onto my main question. I know that nearly every headset uses USB these days, but some are better than others when it comes to the shielding or whatever it is that filters our the feedback from the USB power. Its an issue that a lot of reviews don't bother to talk about, so I'm looking for some real world suggestions. I'm open to wireless options, but since I have to wear mine for both work and gaming I'd like to avoid the extra weight that goes with needing to pack a battery into my headset. I mentioned something with a desktop amp/hub/etc because I don't want to mess with another headset that's gonna have a shotty connection fail again. Some headsets are putting the controls on the ear cups to avoid those inline controls, but not make you spend money on a desktop amp, but I'm not sure about that option either since I requires I take my hand off my desk and mess with buttons I can't seem. Something I don't want to have to do if I need to mute my mic or something mid game. But someone who has experience using something like that can provide insight into how good or bad it really is.

 The headsets I'm looking at are as follows:

Astro A40 (can get he mixamp later)
Logitech G633
Corsair Void
 HyperX Cloud or Cloud 2
 Any other similar headset.

 Some things I don't want, leather (fake or real) on the ear cups is an automatic will not even consider. I don't care how good you think it is, I live in Las Vegas and I'm not putting up with sweaty ears. I also prefer open to closed off sound. That's why the HyperX Cloud 2 is not on my list. Also any headset with a vibration/rumble function is out.

 Some things I don't care about, Stereo, 5.1, 7.1, I don't really care. I've never liked virtual surround so it has to either be insanely good or I'll use them in stereo mode anyways. I also don't care if it has lighting on it or not, I can't see the side of my head anyways.

 Other considerations, how big of a difference are 40mm vs 50mm drivers? 50mm seems to be the direction some companies are going but is it worth the price. With all those criteria in mind, what would be my best option out of what I listed and are there any headsets that would fit what I want that I haven't listed yet.

 Edit: Added the HyperX Cloud and Cloud 2 to my list as I've just learned they include fabric ear cups as well. The fake leather was the only thing making me not consider them.


----------



## Rhamnetin

tic-tac said:


> What would you all use if you don't want to leak sound and disturb others next to you?


 
  
 I'd go for the most open-sounding closed back headphone I could afford.  My previous Audio Technica ATH-A900X had a surprisingly decent sound stage for a closed headphone.  The A700X should be good too, although there is a newer A900Z coming out.  The Beyerdynamic DT 770 is another popular one.


----------



## HutchDiesel

tic-tac said:


> What would you all use if you don't want to leak sound and disturb others next to you?




All depends on your budget, but anything closed back would be best.

Again in my opinion comfort should be top priority for a gaming headphone since the majority of your attention will be on visuals and interaction.

 That being said my favorite closed back headphone is the MrSpeakers ETHER C, which doesn't come cheap


----------



## Tic-Tac

Mine too but it is 1500$


----------



## halcyon

I have used:
  
 - AKG K270
 - AKG K550
 - AKG 701
 - Sennheiser HD598
 - Sennheiser HD600
 - Sennheiser HD650
 - Audio Technica ATH-W5000
 - Ultrasone (can't remember model)
 - Audeze LCD-2rev2
  
 and my current choice is:
  
 - Beyerdynamic T70P 32Ohm with Beyer gel pads.
  
 Reasons: FULLY circumaural, does not touch ears. Excellent isolation. Not too much head grip. Very good bass. Decent soundstaging for 3D games (not as good as best open ones). Works well with ModMic, Zalman Mic1, etc. Takes a beating. Easily driven even from soundcard outputs (although a good headphone amp of course improves, esp. the low end). Cons: not the most comfortable for long sessions (headband at top not the most padded) and not the best 3D soundstaging. But as an all arounder and for gaming in noise and cutting away distractions, with accurate sound and good non-distorted bass, it's hard to beat.
  
 YMMV, of course.


----------



## bosgorilla

halcyon said:


> I have used:
> 
> - AKG K270
> - AKG K550
> ...


 
 How would you rate the other ones you mention, please?


----------



## 2Dutch

Sennheiser PC360 for a couple of years now, love it: lightweight, decent sound and great mic.
 Like the volume control in the right shell as well, although it does crackle a bit now and then (rapidly moving the volume control fixes this for a while).
 I also have a HD600 for music and though I'd try them for a bit for single player gaming, but it is too heavy/uncomfortable for long gaming sessions: hurts my skull


----------



## paulguru

*Am i the only one that cant hear the soundstage difference from Takstar Pro80 ( velvet pads ), Sennheiser HD600, HD598 and Audio Technica AD700x with BF4 ?*


----------



## warrenkh

Given that I have only have onboard sound card, I usually use HD201.


----------



## bosgorilla

I received my Sennheiser Game One headset yesterday. 
 Positive so far!


----------



## GreenBow

Grado SR125i and then Grado SR225e. Totally brilliant. Good quality DAC is important too. (Desktop mic for chatting.)


----------



## Ben Che

My Fostex TH600's are pretty great at surround/gaming sound.


----------



## HraD2

ATH-AD1000x + Cambridge Audio Dacmagic plus. Also ATH-EM9d are good


----------



## Luis Luquis

I just got a pair of agk q701 for my PC but my sound card isn't that great so I deff need an amp


----------



## stoke1863

AKG K712 Pro  paired with Asus Xonar Eseensce STX with Samson Go desktop mic for game chat.
  
 Heaven


----------



## MegaMushroom

Considered using my HD650s, but I think I'll stick to using my HD598s.  They're good enough for what I play.


----------



## Signal2Noise

I just picked up the Kensington HyperX Cloud set and I have to say they are quite good and comfortable. They are useable for both computer and consoles so a good all-rounder, IMO.


----------



## Fegefeuer

signal2noise said:


> I just picked up the Kensington HyperX Cloud set and I have to say they are quite good and comfortable. They are useable for both computer and consoles so a good all-rounder, IMO.




Do they properly lock in while gaming?


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Using my K702 65th anniversary headphones for gaming.


----------



## Rhamnetin

Gaming with the Stax SR-007A is actually cool, an improvement over the K7xx.  3D positioning is better, it sounds airier and thus more realistic, and the bass is more subwoofer-like.


----------



## Butosai

kriztolized said:


> D2000's are great for gaming, comfortable as all hell.


 
 I am getting the LA 2000's soon I'l let you know how they compare as I have the base d2000's right now. I am kind of excited.


----------



## jcddc

I was using Fidelio X2 but am now using Mad Dogs for their isolation as the noise in my house interferes with gaming sound.  Two kids and bubblewrap while trying to game = tough proposition.


----------



## jovian2016

Hey everyone,
  
 I am looking for a great pair of all around mic + headphones for gaming/music/movies.  I will be using this on my computer and iphone primarily.  I prefer everything wireless so if I am using it with my iphone while doing work I don't have to worry about snagging the cord.  As a result I started looking at:
  
http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-Momentum-Wireless-Cancellation--Black/dp/B00SNI44CQ/ref=sr_1_6?s=aht&ie=UTF8&qid=1457353194&sr=1-6&refinements=p_n_feature_four_browse-bin%3A12097501011%2Cp_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A509318
  
 I am not sure how these currently stack up when using things like teamspeak.
  
 I just bought the steelseries siberia 800, but unfortunately they are not wireless for iphones just any other device.  I do love that they can be used by any device though (pc/mobile/xbox/ps3(4)).  The problem with them is out of the box they are very quite.  I have them hooked up both by usb for power (attached to power outlet and computer) and digital audio.  After messing with the Equalizer I got them bumped up for a decent volume, but during certain ranges they have a crackle like it can't handle the sound.
  
 My budget really only allows me to buy 1 pair so that is why I am trying to get a one and done pair.  I am also not sure if when corded the sennheiser momentums would work with a ps4 for chat capabilites.
  
 if you think I am better off keeping the steelseries and have recommendations on how I can make them sound better that would be fantastic (I think they sound good, just not a high enough volume without some form of distortion).
  
 I do understand I could just buy a bluetooth adapter for the headset for the phone, but that looks a little clunky and out of whack when at your desk in the workplace.
  
 I appreciate your feedback


----------



## as1617947

Logitech gaming headset is the best for this. Tested and proven.


----------



## Rhamnetin

as1617947 said:


> Logitech gaming headset is the best for this. Tested and proven.


 
  
 lol.


----------



## ajlong12

My new PC gaming headphone upgrade (coming from a Titanium HD/Objective 2 amp/AKG Q701 setup)





The new setup is the following: Same Creative Titanium HD sound card (using CMSS surround and software EQ), feeding a Schiit Valhalla 2 amp, Draug v2 cable, and Sennheiser HD 800 headphones.

My impressions after playing a variety of games on the new setup, such as Battlefield 4, Fallout 4, Doom, Natural Selection 2, and Metro 2033:

The soundstage is wide and deep. The Q701's had a wide (side to side) soundstage, but the HD 800's match that "wideness" with vastly superior "depth" (far in front and far in rear). The bass is accurate and full, again vastly superior to the AKG Q701's. 

I can't say enough about what these cans have done for my overall gaming experience. I am hearing environmental effects in games that did not manifest using any other headphone before. There is a such a satisfying "crispness" to every little audible detail that it is hard to put in words. When you hear the "ping" of shotgun shells bouncing off the pavement in a game like BF4, it can send a chill down your spine. They bring a whole new level of immersion to the table.

I highly recommend HD 800's for PC gaming.


----------



## tenkogg

ive played 2 years with my soundblaster z + sennheiser 360 combo and changed now to to my brand new Audio Technica ATH-AD700X.
  
 i love em


----------



## Bartmil

Hello i have one tritton Pro+, its great for playing games, and i was a pro gamer!  But i had to leave competitions.So now  i have a question:
  
 Can i have a better audio experience, with a *Audio Technica ATH-M50 or  *Koss - PRODJ 100, with my motherboard's on-board audio? You know Tritton Pro+ have a decoder box, that i believe, thats better than my motherboard's on-board audio chipset.
  
 My motherboard's have a Realtek ALC898 codec.
  
 Thanks!


----------



## amigomatt

bartmil said:


> Hello i have one tritton Pro+, its great for playing games, and i was a pro gamer!  But i had to leave competitions.So now  i have a question:
> 
> Can i have a better audio experience, with a *Audio Technica ATH-M50 or  *Koss - PRODJ 100, with my motherboard's on-board audio? You know Tritton Pro+ have a decoder box, that i believe, thats better than my motherboard's on-board audio chipset.
> 
> ...


 
 I think you should be looking open backed for the best gaming experience.  Have you considered the Sennheiser HD598 or the Beyerdynamic DT990 PRO?


----------



## mindbomb

I really like my current setup. It's an asus xonar dg>fiio e17>akg k7xx. The xonar is doing dolby headphone and outputting to the e17 via optical.


----------



## AAJoe

I'm using a pair of Audio Technia m50x with a ModMic for my PS4 and a Polk Audio Fourshot on PC. While the Fourshot doesn't provide the same audio quality as many other options, it's super comfortable and has excellent noise isolation. Since I spend pretty much my entire workday on the PC wearing them, comfort trumps audio quality and noise isolation is important to keep me on task when the dogs are running around or the lady of the house is playing Destiny/Dragonage.
  
 Still looking for the #1 combo of audio quality and noise isolation and comfort though, so open to suggestions for my next upgrade for PC!


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

For those in Canada....
  
 http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16826138190&cm_re=phillips_headphones-_-26-138-190-_-Product


----------



## vinakro

I've been using the AKG K7XX along with a Creative Sound Blaster X7 for gaming. Lovely sound and great for FPS games.


----------



## lowmagnet

Same set-up I use for music: Benchmark DAC-1 USB (via USB) and HE-400i. Always set games to stereo. This preset in Equalizer APO:
  

```
Preamp: -6 dB Filter: ON LS Fc 110 Hz Gain 3 dB Filter: ON NO Fc 5500 Hz Filter: ON NO Fc 1000 Hz Filter: ON NO Fc 10000 Hz Copy: L=0.1*R+0.9*L R=0.1*L+0.9*R
```


----------



## serman005

I'm using an HD598 and an HE400S, both much to my liking.


----------



## cskippy

HD650 or THX00 currently.  I think that the Alpha Dogs work amazingly well with stereo game sounds.  Best positioning headphones I've heard.  I guess it helps that they are also the best isolation headphones I've heard as well so small details and ambient cues can be heard with ease.  Every time I think about selling them I'm like, I don't have a better closed sounding reference can.


----------



## HiCZoK

Used a few.
 Plenty of gaming headsets (creative sigma3d was ok)
 Creative aurvana live1 - which was good but headband was too small for me
 Brainwavz hm5 - not good for games. Clamps too tight and not fun enough.
 Koss Porta Pro now - It's fantastic for gaming and music. Sounds open and fun


----------



## fengrr

I am thinking of finding a TH-600   currently been on HD650 for years.


----------



## cskippy

You should get a TH-X00. Better frequency response with amazing TH bass. Massdrop has Purpleheart variant right now.


----------



## Rhamnetin

cskippy said:


> You should get a TH-X00. Better frequency response with amazing TH bass. Massdrop has Purpleheart variant right now.


 
  
 And for what it's worth, I have yet to see a single person claim they like the TH-600 more than the TH-X00.


----------



## CaptSIow

I use my trusty Sennheiser HD 580's


----------



## kman1211

I use three different headphones while gaming. The Audioquest Nighthawks, Beyerdynamic DT 1770 Pro, and the AKG K612 Pro. The Nighthawks are probably my favorite for gaming.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

I game on my xbox with HE500s usually. I tried the Alpha dogs i recently got and they are OKAY at gaming. Directional audio isnt as amazing as the Mad Dogs, and its bass isnt forward enough to make explosions and gun shots sound "big" in fps games. Can hear footsteps pretty well with them


----------



## hobbr

I pretty much play csgo exclusively, hearing footsteps is a must.
  
 My path:
 Logitech G430 - pretty damn crappy
 Astro A40 TR + mixamp + modkit - not bad but bass heavy
 MDR V6 - better than A40 for positional audio (Sound Blaster Z)
 AKG K7xx - best out of all I've tried (SBZ)


----------



## Rhamnetin

hobbr said:


> I pretty much play csgo exclusively, hearing footsteps is a must.
> 
> My path:
> Logitech G430 - pretty damn crappy
> ...


 
  
 I had a similar experience.  I went from an actual 5.1 surround headset to a few other headphones before landing myself with a K7xx.  The K7xx put a smile on my face when gaming, it was so much better than the others including this headset (CM Storm Sirus), the Audio Technica ATH-A900X, and Beyerdynamic DT 880 Pro.


----------



## hobbr

Exactly! I just played a quick casual after adjusting the EQ, dropped 31 / 62 down a few db for the K7xx. Always puts a smile on my face. What do you primarily play?


----------



## Rhamnetin

hobbr said:


> Exactly! I just played a quick casual after adjusting the EQ, dropped 31 / 62 down a few db for the K7xx. Always puts a smile on my face. What do you primarily play?


 
  
 I mostly play wRPGs old and new, but also with a few horror, stealth, and FPS games.  The first game I tested the K7xx in was Metro: Last Light with virtual surround, and within five minutes I knew the DT 880 was getting retired as a gaming headphone.


----------



## GreenBow

I used to use my Grado SR225e all the time when gaming or PC music through external DAC. First a Meridian Explorer, and now a Chord Mojo; games sound excellent.
  
 However I bought some Q Acoustics BT3 active speakers for desktop use. Then a QED Reference Audio J2P to connect the Mojo to the BT3. (That brought the soundstage forward, and cleared up a lot of details and tone.) Then a length of Chord Clearway to connect the active slave to the master.
  
 Now I hardly ever go near my headphones when gaming. The soundstage is practically across the desk, therefor I am in it.
  
 I suppose the only thing I lose is directional info from behind. Like when kamikaze attack in Serious Sam 3. However it does produce left or right info. Therefor, if a sound is off right and behind, I turn right anyway.
  
 Anyway I am not trying to cause argument or disharmony:

Someone will always argue that quality analogue cables make no difference
I still repsect and love my headphones. I still think of using them and still do occasionally. I think I just prefer the freedom of not being tethered.
My headphones get used when I am e.g. using my Pure PocketDAB around the house. Or when I want to get close to music and be quiet. Or when I want a slightly different gaming experience.
I know this is a headphone thread. I did mention my headphones earlier on. I thought to mention my desktop speakers because I am still stunned with them. For gaming they really are perfect. I think the only way to better them is spend a lot more. E.g buy Neat Motive 3 and maybe a Rega amplifier.
I respect this is a headphone thread. I don't mean to derail. I thought however that what I have discovered in this speaker set up was not quite expected. It's clean gorgeous, atmospheric, and an extensive-soundstage, gaming experience.
I think I need some better headphones now though. The speakers match my headphones in quality. I need a headphone upgrade.


----------



## delfine22

Ive used my EX1000s for CS and they work surprisingly well. The only issue is the highs are a bit sharp. Good "imaging" and placement of whats going on.


----------



## HaNs SuPeR

Razer Kraken USB (non-Pro model) is a great budget Headset.
 I'd get a Sennheiser Headset if I wanted to spend more.


----------



## minimoose12

I used he-500's for a bit but have now moved back to my trusted hd650 because I can't handle the Weight of the HE-500 anymore. My kneck just can't deal with the weight of them!


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

minimoose12 said:


> I used he-500's for a bit but have now moved back to my trusted hd650 because I can't handle the Weight of the HE-500 anymore. My kneck just can't deal with the weight of them!




Get the Alpha Dog pads or the Focus Pads. Just the inherently better cushioning is an improvment alone, but the Alpha Dog Pads conform to the shape of your head, actually alleviate a lot of the preasure off your head.


----------



## minimoose12

thegadaffiduck said:


> Get the Alpha Dog pads or the Focus Pads. Just the inherently better cushioning is an improvment alone, but the Alpha Dog Pads conform to the shape of your head, actually alleviate a lot of the preasure off your head.


 
 Already got the alpha pads. Still heavy D: Trying to sell my he-500s to find a gtx 1080 purchase


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

minimoose12 said:


> Already got the alpha pads. Still heavy D: Trying to sell my he-500s to find a gtx 1080 purchase




Sennheiser sells the HD600 headband cushions on Amazon. Those are godly. Although the HE560 headband mod is WAAAAAY better in comfort and looks


----------



## Rhydonia

I use the Steelseries Siberia 800, and am extremely happy with them. I love that they're wireless, and the battery life is insanely good (with hot swappable batteries to boot!) The sound seems very realistic to me, and the simulation surround sound works great. No real complaints (besides price, haha).


----------



## Bartmil

Well i have a Tritton Pro+ (This Tritton have a DAC), im very happy. But im about to change my setup, to a ath m50x + Fiio E10k. Cause im ou of competitions on games, and im musician to.
 But this Tritton Pro+ are a very good package, for a high grade competition line!


----------



## Ben Che

I confess to using bose noise cancelling for pc gaming, mostly because its easier to immerse into a game when you don't hear any bg noise.


----------



## skywalker99

fidelio x2
they are absolutely amazing.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

minimoose12 said:


> Already got the alpha pads. Still heavy D: Trying to sell my he-500s to find a gtx 1080 purchase




Bend them so the headband conforms yo your head


----------



## Davidium

Razer Kraken Pro. Okay for gaming but god, listening to music with these cans are terrible, albeit bass heavy music will work fine.


----------



## PinSquid

Fidelio X-2s with a V-moda boompro. Works on console, PC, and Mac, although to get it working on my PC took a bit of effort. I don't have a dedicated sound card and the realtek drivers are terrible. They would just not read my y-splitter correctly for the separate mic and audio channels. Ended up getting a USB sound card from turtle beach that works really well, and also somehow provides mic monitoring. 
  
 I tried a lot of the gaming headsets but just couldn't find a pair I liked that had really good soundstage for gaming but a decent enough mic.


----------



## etoilebiscuit

HD598SE to FiiO e10k and a blue snowball mic 
  
 my friends all affirmed that the clarity of my voice is pretty amazing.
  
 works well for me.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

I got Hifiman HE6s and Alpha Primes waiting for me when i get back from my shift in Fort McMurray. Will post how they are for gaming


----------



## ajlong12

sorry double post, didn't realize I have already posted in this thread. Will edit my original post with updated info.


----------



## Sonikku13

Replaced my Audio-Technica AD900X headphones with AKG Q701 headphones. DAC remains Aune T1 with Amperex 7308 tube, amp is integrated in the DAC.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

Fallout4 on HE6s are dope


----------



## lltfdaniel

At the moment, beyer t90 and philips x2.


----------



## kroms

Current setup:
 * Fostex T50rp mk3 with HM5 hybrid pads
 * Monoprice Dac/Amp (in amp mode) > ACL1150 soundcard. 
  
 I also have HD598s and ultrasone pro550.   I'll swap in the HD598s every so often if I don't want to feel so 'enclosed'. 
  
 I've been researching getting some X2s or K7xx lately.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

try the Shure 1540 pads out on the T50s. They are so soft


----------



## kroms

Are they really that much better? 
 Have you tried the HM5 hybrids? they are really comfortable.  I'd also like to try the mad dog alpha ear pads at some point.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

with the Mark 3s. Any distance further away from the drivers are a negative. The Shure pads are real memory foam, so they crush a lot better


----------



## kroms

thegadaffiduck said:


> with the Mark 3s. Any distance further away from the drivers are a negative. The Shure pads are real memory foam, so they crush a lot better


 
 Bought the pads and do not regret it at all.  Thanks!


----------



## burnzilla

I use hd 598, almost just for the comfort alone. I just bought a fidelio x2 and will see which one has the upper hand while playing overwatch and doom.


----------



## kroms

I just sold my HD598 and bought the X2.  From my experience, the soundstage and accuracy wins with the X2.  Ear pad comfort goes to the HD598, but the top part of the X2 wins outright.  I'm not a huge fan of the ear pads on the X2, but they don't annoy me enough to look for something else.


----------



## Amish

I usually just use a PC gaming headset by Corsair. Though on occasion I do play with one of my more quality headphones but honestly for gaming the Corsairs work well.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

Anyone play BF1 on their uber expensive setups? HE6 + Emotiva XDA2 + Bryston2blp = i came from the ears


----------



## Typo

thegadaffiduck said:


> Anyone play BF1 on their uber expensive setups? HE6 + Emotiva XDA2 + Bryston2blp = i came from the ears


 

 Battlefield always has fantastic sound, and they have really outdone themselves with BF1.

 On a set of HE 400 with some emphasis on bass, houses blowing up never sounded so glorious.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

Yeah man. I kinda wish i still had a pair of the 500s for that, because the mid bass and the soundscape os more Grand so to speak. HE6s still rock my socks no matter what tho.


----------



## mauricejohnson

burnzilla said:


> I use hd 598, almost just for the comfort alone. I just bought a fidelio x2 and will see which one has the upper hand while playing overwatch and doom.


 
  
 What was your conclusion? I'm looking to switch from my V-moda M100s to something more comfortable and I was in love with the comfort of my old Sennheisers, but the X2s are probably closer to my preferred sound signature


----------



## MikePio

When I play an atmospheric game... The HD800 does a pretty decent job.


----------



## Matt714

BackBeat Pro (with USB dongle)
  
 Mostly play single-player, so no need for a microphone.


----------



## Krg0

can`t decide between AKG 712 PRO or Fidelio X2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 X2 design is much more appealing to me rather then 712, but i keep reading that AKG 712 PRO are amazing for gaming aswell... even when compared to a HD 600/50 and i have the utmost respect for AKG
  
 both same price, 225 € 
 oh yea, for now, no matter which one i choose i will be using on my onboard audio that uses ALC1150 with Audio Boost 3


----------



## bvbz

mauricejohnson said:


> What was your conclusion? I'm looking to switch from my V-moda M100s to something more comfortable and I was in love with the comfort of my old Sennheisers, but the X2s are probably closer to my preferred sound signature


 
  
 Do you have the XL pads on your M100s?
  
 For me the comfort level vastly improved with them although they did make my ears a little warm sometimes.


----------



## DirtySnackage

Currently using a pair of sennheiser 363D gaming headphones because of their great mic quality


----------



## ganroxex

I am currently equipped with HD598 with line mic, does great for overwatch, which is what I play mostly on the pc.


----------



## jmikev25

I game using Sennheiser HD800 which is probably overkill but it sounds great.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

I use the 800 S. It depends on the game. Any shooter from Dice within the last 6 years, has the best production in audio ive heard from a game.


----------



## moosefet

I just use ath-m50 for everything B)


----------



## MisaC

ATH-ADG1X and i love them.


----------



## illram

Currently using HE-400i's. I have tried 598's, VModa M100's, and DT770's and like the 400i the best for positional cues. (Sound quality wise I knew it was going to be better but I'm going for surround accuracy as well). I also hear things with the 400i, both musically and in sound effects, that I did not hear before with the other 'phones. I love these cans. (So why do I want to get in on the TH-X00 drop, I ask myself? I don't know.)


----------



## oqvist

Use Sony CD 3000 for racing in particular but also in general. Also use Focal Elear and sometimes DX 1000 for gaming. Also use the headphones on my oculus rift and my yamaha eph-100 for the HTC Vive.
  
 LCD-2 I don´t use to often mostly due to the weight.


----------



## Weshcubb

I'm currently using Astro A40 headphones but have been shown how much your buying into marketing with those and am actually here to find much better gaming headphones as recommended by a co-worker. I've always had a love for music but just didn't know that this community existed...


----------



## Turpow

I've gone through several headphones over the years for gaming, mostly from Sennheiser.
  
 PC350 -> PC360 -> HD598 -> Beyerdynamic dt990 -> HD598SE -> HD800 -> Fostex TH-600 -> Philips fidelio x2 -> previous HD598SE -> current HD650.
 Was a  PC363D in there somewhere too for some reason.
  
 After enjoying the PC350 as much as I did, every time I wanted an upgrade/side grade, I wanted something as similar in feel as possible. Once I got to the 598 I stopped for a heck of a long time. Fell in love with those. I also purchased some dt990s during this time too, just to try a different type of headphone out. I found that I also really loved those but ended up putting my 598s back on just for their comfort. After a while though the left ear started buzzing at certain frequencies or something so the DT990s went back on until I saw an offer on some newly released black 598s.
  
 Was back in headphone heaven with no complaints. As these things go, I had a craving for something new. HD800s got stellar reviews. Purchased. Turns out that they were the most uncomfortable things that I've ever worn and for the price, I'd need it to be perfect. Returned those and decided to go for something completely different again.
  
 Got the fostex TH-600. Comfortable on the head and I absolutely loved their sound. Kept them for a while. The weight of them started to wear on me though, eventually hurting my neck. So many years with the really light 598 has ruined me apparently 
  
 Back to my 598 again. Once the mood hit again, I decided to try the fidelio x2. Totally didn't learn my lesson with the weight thing. Again, another set of headphones that I adored the sound of. Weight wasn't even the problem here. Not fully, at least. Like the HD800, I found these stupidly uncomfortable on the face and for some reason made me feel somewhat claustrophobic. Loved that sound though 
  
 Decided that large circular cups were now something to add to things I don't like and went back to the 598s. The left ear on these ones began doing the exact same as my previous. Crackling.
  
 Deciding that I need my oval shaped cups without too much weight, I stuck to Senheisser and have currently stopped on the *HD650*.
  
  
  
 I


----------



## GreenBow

I used to use my Grado, either 125i or 225e all the time. However recently I have been using Q Acoustics BT3 desktop speakers. I run them with a Meridian Explorer or a Chord Mojo, and a nice quality cable. I found that the soundstage is deep enough to be almost surrounded. The Mojo has the deeper soundstage, and it feels more around me, as I'm near the speakers.
  
 Meaning I never even think to use headphones anymore for gaming. Plus I prefer not being tethered to the PC by a headphone cable. Sorry folks, I don't mean to rain on anyone's parade. I used to love headphones too for gaming.


----------



## steelhead303

Anyone using Ether Flow for gaming?  Have the AKG 712's but wondering if there would be any gains going to the Ether Flow or HD 800s.


----------



## BearMonster

steelhead303 said:


> Anyone using Ether Flow for gaming?  Have the AKG 712's but wondering if there would be any gains going to the Ether Flow or HD 800s.


 
  
 Is there something you don't like about the k712 because if you are getting either of those headphones, just for gaming that is some diminishing returns.


----------



## steelhead303

I'm guilty of chasing unicorns.
  
 I picked up the 712's from Mad Lust Envy's guide recommendation and I have been very happy with them.  Previously I had been using the Senn PC 350 SE.  Using the 712's with either the zxr or Jot/Modi MB has been a big and pleasant change to my ears.  I just got the bug to see if there is another "wow" moment to be found in stepping up.  Not necessarily just for gaming but music as well.  Understand the return on investment for just gaming would be next to nonexistent but would it be a step back in performance?  Heck, this isn't much different than golf or any other hobby/passion. What I have works but what could be like if I try this or that?
  
 It is frustrating not having any headphones stores with higher end headphones to test.  The 712's turned out great but it was a shot in the dark since I couldn't try them for myself before buying.  I'm 48* but am very new to using dac, amps, and better headphones for music and gaming. I've had a "wow" moment and just searching for the next one.  Looking at playing with tube amps now as well (not for gaming
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).  
  
  
 *Started gaming in 1976 with a Coleco Telstar hooked up to a black white tv..... things have changed a bit.


----------



## BearMonster

steelhead303 said:


> I'm guilty of chasing unicorns.
> 
> I picked up the 712's from Mad Lust Envy's guide recommendation and I have been very happy with them.  Previously I had been using the Senn PC 350 SE.  Using the 712's with either the zxr or Jot/Modi MB has been a big and pleasant change to my ears.  I just got the bug to see if there is another "wow" moment to be found in stepping up.  Not necessarily just for gaming but music as well.  Understand the return on investment for just gaming would be next to nonexistent but would it be a step back in performance?  Heck, this isn't much different than golf or any other hobby/passion. What I have works but what could be like if I try this or that?
> 
> ...


 
  
 You sound like your going through the same stage as me. When i started this whole journey i had the plantronic 780 which i soon grew fed up & wanted better, so i picked the soundblaster z and the soundmagic hp100 which i listened to music and gamed with them. Then i got curious & ended up with the philips x2 big mistake i hated them, then i ended up with the beyerdynamic t1 2nd gen another mistake, after that the stax 2170, after that the hd 650.
  
 The Philips x2 was a mistake for me as i brought blind with only the reviews and comments on them. The beyerdynamic t1 2nd gen came from some idea that i needed to get out of mid fi purgatory, so i went to can jam to have a listen to a bunch of headphones. On the beyerdynamic table they had the t1 1st gen which the soundstage impressive me which directly put them into my buying frame. But ultimately ended up with the 2nd gen, a big mistake as i much prefered the 1st generation. The stax 2170 was suppose to be my end game however i do slightly miss using stuff like sbx and have an interest in the sennheiser gsx 1000. The hd 650 i brought was because i went to can jam and sennheiser actually had them, even though my stax can been seen as superior there are times when i rather just go back to my hd 650. Both the hd 650 and stax are buys i do not regret most unlike the others.
  
 I have pretty much gamed on all of them, the philips x2 i remember comparing it against the t1, the imagining felt like a blur it would kind of give you the idea where the sound was coming from however the t1 would tell you pin point where it was coming from. This was only ever beat by my stax, the hd 650 soundstage is kind of small for my gaming needs, it will be fine for single player games but i play alot online games that need a a bigger soundstage.
  
 I would recommed you to go for the headfi meets or headphone audio shows like rocky audio show fare, there is no telling if the next buy you go blind will be lucky.


----------



## steelhead303

Fun and frustrating at the same time.  Thanks for sharing your quest and the advice on the meet ups.


----------



## saddleup

Just picked up the Hyperx Cloud Revolver headset at $50 off.  I couldn't resist.  I quite like them.
  
 I wonder who they use as their OEM?


----------



## oqvist

saddleup said:


> Just picked up the Hyperx Cloud Revolver headset at $50 off.  I couldn't resist.  I quite like them.
> 
> I wonder who they use as their OEM?


 
 Yeah they are surprisingly well behaved. Gets beaten by the Focal Elear but unfair comparison much


----------



## 5py0n

As I play mostly CS:GO (and quite often - multiple-hours sessions) - I needed comfortable headphones with mic.
 After reading a lot of reviews I bought HyperX Cloud II Headset.
 Sound is pretty good (although most important thing for me is not quality but positioning), but comfort.. Honestly this is most comfortable headset I ever had in my life. First day I got it I did 4-hours non-stop CS:GO session and I didn't feel any discomfort or pressure on my head/ears. 
 Another advantage is detachable mic. It is flexible and can be easily bent when not needed, but I prefer to remove it as it is super easy.
 So yeah, I highly recommend this headset. Personally I love it


----------



## expontherise

saddleup said:


> Just picked up the Hyperx Cloud Revolver headset at $50 off.  I couldn't resist.  I quite like them.
> 
> I wonder who they use as their OEM?


 

 Takstar pro 80 seems to be the one?
  
 edit: realized the revolver is different than the cloud II, so they are different with that newer model.


----------



## Jonoxon

Hyper X is pretty popular in the mass consumer gaming headphone market, and decided to go with them for my first headphone purchase (all purpose + gaming). Bought a Hyper X Cloud Core as my first real gaming headphone investment to play some light shooters and mobas, and honestly enjoy them a lot. Extremely cheap / value for money for what I got it for (about $50 USD?) and recommend the Hyper X line if you don't have a big budget! Though the later ones get very sexy and increasingly expensive


----------



## audioBenj

jonoxon said:


> Hyper X is pretty popular in the mass consumer gaming headphone market, and decided to go with them for my first headphone purchase (all purpose + gaming). Bought a Hyper X Cloud Core as my first real gaming headphone investment to play some light shooters and mobas, and honestly enjoy them a lot. Extremely cheap / value for money for what I got it for (about $50 USD?) and recommend the Hyper X line if you don't have a big budget! Though the later ones get very sexy and increasingly expensive


 
 I agree. I was actually using the Hyper X Cloud II before I upgraded to the Hyper Revolver which has a much better audio performance. The only downside to the Revolver is that it doesn't have that 7.1 surround support, but I ain't complaining because I do not use the feature anyway.


----------



## suziegon

I've been using the Hyper X Cloud for gaming for a couple years now and still love it. Cheap with decent sound, good build quality, super comfortable for wearing all day long, and you can plug in a mic when you need it. I'm probably gonna upgrade to the Revolver when mine dies.


----------



## Jonoxon

audiobenj said:


> I agree. I was actually using the Hyper X Cloud II before I upgraded to the Hyper Revolver which has a much better audio performance. The only downside to the Revolver is that it doesn't have that 7.1 surround support, but I ain't complaining because I do not use the feature anyway.


 
 Nice man, I really like the mechanical styling of the Revolvers. How do they perform as a gaming headset? Is the staging accurate (for games like CS:GO), mic okay, etc... might be interested in buying a new headset as i have had my cloud core for 1 1/2 years now and am looking to upgrade.


----------



## audioBenj

I like to use the Sennheiser gaming headsets. Looks promising.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

Bouncing between HD650s and HD700s. I can't decide which to keep.


----------



## expontherise

V-moda m100 with vmoda boom pro mic.    The treble is very good to hear foot steps and such, I can easily tell if someone is in a certain direction, but height is definitely an issue I cannot discern if someone is on a different floor of a building or something so ill look around like ?!?!.. then the bass, as its well known these are head-fi's extreme basshead club certified for impact so yes there is a lot of it as well.

 I have used them competitively for call of duty as well as everyday casually playing many games and have not thought "these suck for this game". They make a fun experience, I also use the XL pads (all the time) and a custom cable for when im listening to music with them (rarer than other cans I use, unless Im in the mood to slam bass like im in a truck with 2 12" subs)


----------



## Nearbuds

Kingston's HyperX Cloud Revolver, and SteelSeries' Siberia 350.


----------



## SomeGuyDude

expontherise said:


> V-moda m100 with vmoda boom pro mic.    The treble is very good to hear foot steps and such, I can easily tell if someone is in a certain direction, but height is definitely an issue I cannot discern if someone is on a different floor of a building or something so ill look around like ?!?!.. then the bass, as its well known these are head-fi's extreme basshead club certified for impact so yes there is a lot of it as well.
> 
> I have used them competitively for call of duty as well as everyday casually playing many games and have not thought "these suck for this game". They make a fun experience, I also use the XL pads (all the time) and a custom cable for when im listening to music with them (rarer than other cans I use, unless Im in the mood to slam bass like im in a truck with 2 12" subs)


 
 I actually use my M100s when I record most of the time. I honestly believe the M100 is one of the best headphones on the market. I have bought and sold TONS of headphones over the past few years, the M100s are the only ones I refuse to part with. All my Senns, AKGs, Beyers, Audezes, Shures, everything I've had, the M100s remain.


----------



## Jonoxon

someguydude said:


> I actually use my M100s when I record most of the time. I honestly believe the M100 is one of the best headphones on the market. I have bought and sold TONS of headphones over the past few years, the M100s are the only ones I refuse to part with. All my Senns, AKGs, Beyers, Audezes, Shures, everything I've had, the M100s remain.


 
 I am pretty interested in the M100s, but from most reviews I see floating around, many say the bass is excessive and sometimes too much. Although I particularly enjoy my bass, I have always been hesistant to purchase one because of it. What are your views? Is the bass too much?


----------



## SomeGuyDude

jonoxon said:


> I am pretty interested in the M100s, but from most reviews I see floating around, many say the bass is excessive and sometimes too much. Although I particularly enjoy my bass, I have always been hesistant to purchase one because of it. What are your views? Is the bass too much?


 
 Nah. The M100 is definitely bassy by audiophile standards, but compared to a lot of "consumer" headphones it's very much not. The Sony/Beats/JVC/Skullcandy stuff you'll see at Best Buy are all bassier, the M100 has a nice clean low end to it. I believe V-Moda calls it "modiophile" as in modern audiophile.
  
 I really don't think the bass is excessive. It's just potent. If you like bass the M100 is gonna be a good time. Just make sure to get the XL pads.


----------



## Jonoxon

someguydude said:


> Nah. The M100 is definitely bassy by audiophile standards, but compared to a lot of "consumer" headphones it's very much not. The Sony/Beats/JVC/Skullcandy stuff you'll see at Best Buy are all bassier, the M100 has a nice clean low end to it. I believe V-Moda calls it "modiophile" as in modern audiophile.
> 
> I really don't think the bass is excessive. It's just potent. If you like bass the M100 is gonna be a good time. Just make sure to get the XL pads.


 
 Nice, that sounds reassuring  I'll pick them up if I find a good second hand deal sometime down the road


----------



## expontherise

jonoxon said:


> I am pretty interested in the M100s, but from most reviews I see floating around, many say the bass is excessive and sometimes too much. Although I particularly enjoy my bass, I have always been hesistant to purchase one because of it. What are your views? Is the bass too much?


 

 It can be if you want it.. the m100 responds very well to EQ.. I can make my full basshead, but also drop the bass via eq as well.
  
 If you use a flat eq the bass can be a bit stronger than those who want an analytical sound would be like, but those who like some bass as you mentioned will find it a good amount (in my opinion!).   Also if you get them, watch raising the mids to much, they do have recessed mids but the speakers do not respond well to highly elevated mids on eq (the 1k-3k frequency)
  
 Edit: and when I say full basshead, I am a basshead Im talking full impact headphones bouncing on your head bass, if that's something you like they are fantastic to do that haha.. it takes me back to the days before I had kids and had a system in my car. But they by no means need to do that and sound great even without a lot of bass boosting.


----------



## TheGadaffiDuck

So i had a chance to play around with the Stax L-300 with Metal Gear Solid V. The L300 has very good sound placement of enemies that are behind structures, which allows me to be able to avoid detection ahead of time and plan sneak attacks. These are really helped when i confronted the Sniper Quiet. She was never able to get the drop on me, because i could always have a good idea where she was sound wise. The negative, is that the soundstage is not very spectacular, and the treble isn't as good as say an HD800S for picking out certain sounds in situations. Especially with the much better soundstage and treble in the HD800S the headphones make the environment sound bigger, sorta like you are in the world, while being kind of anechoic because of the dampening of the drivers, however. As ethereal as the Stax are, you can tell right off the bat that they aren't as big as they could be. The L300s are more fun and boomy in comparison, and better for more cinematic moments in games, and less fatiguing in some aspects than the HD800s.


----------



## MuttonChew

Currently using a pair of Shure SRH440s which will be sold or traded very soon.
  
 I can't wear them for more than 10 minutes without the top of my head feeling like it's bruised. Great sound for the price but the comfort just isn't there.


----------



## JR1911

I've been using Sennheiser HD598 for a few years but I recently got Philips Fidelio X2 and for gaming I prefer them over the HD598.


----------



## Hoegen

Currently using my Beyer DT880s. The sonic scape in Battlefield 1 is perfectiong with these cans.


----------



## sfxsigma

Been using the HD598 for 4 years or so, they serve me quite well in pretty much any gaming scenario


----------



## shaisalem15

Sennheiser game one


----------



## I3eyond

Astro A40 with mixamp for XB1, HD650 for PC.


----------



## haralds12

Currently Hifiman he 560, before I used Hd 650. The base on the HD650 was much better and more fun for PC games.


----------



## Nidus123

1more e1008 - these sound incredible for some reason


----------



## Desdinova12

The DT990 are pretty swell on a budget and sound great out of my Xbone controller. But for heavy duty PC gaming, the HD700 does it the best in my collection. Great bass for immersion, fantastic soundstage, and the bright'ish nature makes them great for detailing. 

Used the HD600 for some time for gaming but the narrow soundstage makes them meh for competitive gaming.


----------



## David Lucman

iSINE 10 for PC/PS4 gaming. Better than my HD650 because of the shorter cable length.


----------



## JSands82

Me and my boys like the Fidelio X2, very comfortable for hours of play.


----------



## Dinnr

I use an old pair of Beyerdynamic DT531's, fell in love with them and at the moment am trying to stockpile some spares to keep them going. Believe I purchased the last cable in stock in the country for them not too long ago!
+


----------



## .Sup

HD800


----------



## seamon

LCD 3


----------



## SimpleHuman

Not purchased yet but considering a SE HD 800s for use with the HTC Rift and computer gaming. Swapping to my Sony XBA-Z5s when the girlfriend starts yelling at me for the noise.


----------



## Planetic

I´m Playing with my Audeze LCD-X simple because their my only pair of cans right now 
But its not bad either! It can just get a little uncomfortable for long sessions


----------



## JSands82

HD800 with the Creative Soundblaster Omni, GTA V surround sound is awesome.


----------



## kadrian

rs-185. It's really comfortable and has quite good sound.


----------



## Bryce.E

beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 80 ohm through a JDS Labs C5D. Very immersive and i'm able to wear them for hours on end without discomfort.


----------



## catscratch

To the top, necro thread!

Mostly HD650 here, with some L700 and SR-007A. The HD650 is basically ideal, comfortable, smooth sound, no physical or ear fatigue whatsoever, and detailed enough where you don't have to crank it up, yet not so detailed that it reveals all audio problems in-game. The Stax stuff is better in some ways, especially the 007A with its crazy resolution, but crazy resolution in most games just makes you hear the audio problems. So the electrostats get used on things that have high-quality sound samples and good sound engines (i.e. Fallout 4) while the HD650 is used on everything else. No problems with the HD650 playing competitively, positioning is good enough. I don't feel like the Stax phones really give me anything extra in that regard, but they don't hurt either.


----------



## cskippy (Aug 29, 2017)

Recent addition: HD800 Wow! These really do live up to the hype for detail whoring.  I've had more hackusations called out on me since I've been using these.
HE-6 is a close second.  These are more like speakers with their full presentation.  They don't have as good of soundstage as the HD800 but everything else is right up there.
HD650 is very good for single player games where you're just sitting back and chilling.  Great bass.
TH-X00 is surprisingly good but I prefer open back headphones as they are just more natural.  THis is one of the best closed backs I've heard for gaming.  Alpha Dog might have been slightly better but these sound better to me.
MA900 is also excellent probably 2nd in terms of pinpoint accuracy but their resolution isn't as high as the others probably due to the tuning.  Still and excellent headphone if you can find it used.


----------



## Erikson2k (Sep 13, 2017)

Monoprice M1060's. Retired my HD600's and Fostex T50RPMkIII's for these, they're fantastic for gaming. 

Pros:
- Super open
- Super fast planar magnetics
- Sub bass for pew pew's and explosions
- Positional audio. I'm frequently telling teamates where the enemy is when I'm spectating because I can hear their position and they can't. This happens every night.

Cons:
- Audio leaks like crazy, you're roomates will hate them

Such value, many savings. Basically the poor man's LCD2. For gaming if you're using a MIC I highly recommend open so you can hear your own voice and don't end up yelling when trying to talk to your teamates.

edit: for reference using an external O2 odac/amp combo to drive them.


----------



## udok75 (May 4, 2018)

Hello, I use the ASTRO Gaming Headset A50. I am very happy with it.


----------



## uoods

Love my DT880s but been trying out different combinations for better footstep placement recently. IEMs work great for hearing max-distance sounds but not isolating directionality. What's everyone's favorites for cs:go and pubg and the like?


----------



## Doug2507

Had plenty of sennys but for gaming akg 712's have stolen the crown for me!


----------



## Burt Macklin

DT 880. Great sound and quite comfortable for longer sessions.


----------



## kazaakas

Q701. Almost unfair advantage, given how well it positions all the little details and tells me where my enemy is coming from.


----------



## grantman102002 (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm rocking the Massdrop Sennheiser PC37X headset. It's by far the best headset I have used. I picked up a 4-pole cable to go along with the stock one, so I could use it with my Xbox controller without needing any adapters.

Before that, I was using HD558s with a modmic, but the cables and adapters I needed to play on console were starting to drive me crazy...


----------



## Cashy

hd660s.


----------



## possitivepollution

CA andromedas for csgo, my awareness has improved 10x.


----------



## Pairzilla

Cashy said:


> hd660s.



are you playing FPS games with the 660s by any chance? if so how are they? was looking to get either the HD 700 or  HD660s. anyone have a comparison for the two for mainly FPS gaming?


----------



## YVWM47

Audeze lcd-2c with questyle cma400i


----------



## deanorthk

as crazy as it sound, fostex TH900 MKII with SB X7. played all through kingdom come deliverance it was incredible


----------



## HoloSpice

Stax. Nuff said


----------



## Superdrag81

deanorthk said:


> as crazy as it sound, fostex TH900 MKII with SB X7. played all through kingdom come deliverance it was incredible



I also use my TH900 MKII through an X7.  The soundstage makes the TH900 so great for FPS gaming too, its insane all the detail they pick up when listening for movement.

Just recently started using my Hugo 2 as my primary DAC/amp on my PC and find it super hard to go back to the X7 now (even though the X7 is an insanely good combo for the price).  I use a Blue Snowball Ice for my mic.


----------



## deanorthk

Superdrag81 said:


> I also use my TH900 MKII through an X7.  The soundstage makes the TH900 so great for FPS gaming too, its insane all the detail they pick up when listening for movement.
> 
> Just recently started using my Hugo 2 as my primary DAC/amp on my PC and find it super hard to go back to the X7 now (even though the X7 is an insanely good combo for the price).  I use a Blue Snowball Ice for my mic.


Ha, thanks for that information You don't miss the X7 sound settings for gaming at all? I kinda refuse to move away from the X7 for those reasons, maybe silly. The Hugo 2 is a great product, wish I could have the chance to listen to that combo for playing and listening to music (using HD650 and soon mojo at work for music)


----------



## Superdrag81

deanorthk said:


> Ha, thanks for that information You don't miss the X7 sound settings for gaming at all? I kinda refuse to move away from the X7 for those reasons, maybe silly. The Hugo 2 is a great product, wish I could have the chance to listen to that combo for playing and listening to music (using HD650 and soon mojo at work for music)



It's crazy man, i would have never thought a pure audiophile DAC would replace a gaming centric DAC...but man i just can't go back haha.  I think it's the insane neutral presence that the Hugo 2 has that makes it good for gaming.  It isn't bass heavy like Soundblaster devices tend to lean towards and grants almost perfect separation for noises in game.  I've been using it mainly for Overwatch, Fortnite, and Shadow of Mordor.  Even after messing with the EQ and scouting software, it still didn't sound as good as the Hugo 2.  In all fairness, it is an almost $3000 DAC compared to a $400 - and if you are going from a pure audio/technical perspective there's really no comparison.

That being said, i'd still never let go of my X7 - it's still incredibly good for what it's meant for, plus it's also a great audio DAC at that price-point.  I still argue that it's the best amp/dac combo you can get for the PC if you are a gamer.  The bass heaviness of the X7 also helps with my Sennheiser G4ME Zero headset, which to say the least, is not good with bass by itself.


----------



## bequietjk

Alternate between sr80e and t50rp but, t50s take the cake for enjoyment.


----------



## bradysays

I play a lot of shooters and always end up plugging one of my sennheisers in. They give a nice bassey punch to the weapons.


----------



## luckybaer

DT-770/80 Pro.  Head-Fi'ers recommended the 770 for me 12 years ago.  They were right.  It was a good match for Battlefield 2 (at the time) and ended up being great for Call of Duty, too.  I love 'em for Skyrim, DragonAge, and Fallout 3 & 4.


----------



## snapz47

mdr-z7


----------



## KungFuNat

AKG k7xx with a sennheiser pro head mic


----------



## Tigermelon

Also use AKG K7XX for FPS. LCD2C for more relaxed settings.


----------



## muletrane

Sennheiser PC37x 

Best bang for the buck imo. It’s pretty impressive.


----------



## cskippy

PC37X is amazing if you require a built in mic.  Far better than most "gaming headsets".


----------



## VladMan333

Modded t50rp mk3, crams all the details right into my ears.


----------



## mookil92

HD800's most of the time, cant beat that sound stage


----------



## halcyon

Fostex Massdrop THX00, because it can give you bass, EQs nicely, is non-fatiguing, you can swap the pads to the kind you like, they can take a beating, are not too expensive and the closed nature reduces outside noises (traffic, computer noise, etc). The only downside for me was the headband, but I solved it by putting a wool softener (kind a like a sock or a wrap-around) around the headband and now it doesn't press my head anymore.

I've owned tons of other headpones, have tried most of the closed good quality ones and the only one that I liked equal (but with different sound characteristics) was Beyerdynamic T70P with Beyer's replacement gel pads (excellent isolation, great if you wear glasses).


----------



## Vilhelm

DT770-80. These headphones are very comfortable even for long gaming sessions, also the sound quality and positioning is excellent for demanding games like CS:GO and PUBG.


----------



## Mr Pink57

SHP9500s with V-Moda Boom Pro Mic for all gaming.  Sometimes I just use a standard V-Moda cable if I do not need the mic like when I play Thumper.

I have thought about the PC-37x with a 4 pole cable.


----------



## outdooradventurer

I use the PC37X. I've EQ'd them to have a bit more bass and bit more treble. I'm a fine of the V-shape sound. I also have a Fiio E17k that I've been using with it.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

LCD-2


----------



## halcyon

xxicrimsonixx said:


> LCD-2



You don't have any wearing comfort issues for gaming? I can't use my LCD-2 for gaming, because of the weight and pressing on the top of my head.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

halcyon said:


> You don't have any wearing comfort issues for gaming? I can't use my LCD-2 for gaming, because of the weight and pressing on the top of my head.



I would say I have an abnormally high tolerance for things not being perfect, so I just deal with the weight and comfort... It doesn't bother me much, but I do understand what you are talking about. If it helps you can always bend the headband a little to get rid of some of the clamp. Also, when I get the pressure on my head, I kind of just move it to a different spot.


----------



## SikkNazty

Currently using Beyerdynamic DT1770 Pro's w/ Dekoni Elite Velour earpads hooked up to an SMSL M6. Using a ModMic 4.0 to round it all out. People constantly ask how I hear certain things in CSGO, haha!


----------



## Eulalia

I like AKG K712 PRO because it seems a little more compact and it really helps to cut me off from the outside world. It is important for me to focus on current assignments when I work with my resource. I had a more simple one when I was in college but It’s like chalk and cheese


----------



## javamalava

When gaming I prioritize comfort over anything else, so I stick with my Shure se215 or koss porta.


----------



## turbo1

Like others, I use M50s. Find them slightly uncomfortable for long periods though!


----------



## CTR640

It depends on my mood and which games I play but these are I mostly use: Beyerdynamic T5p.2, Amiron Wireless/Home and Meze 99C. Wearing comfort and sound quality are superb!


----------



## Vindication

Hugo TT2 w/ HD800s


----------



## halcyon

Vindication said:


> Hugo TT2 w/ HD800s




Short and sweet. I like that.

But, can you elaborate?

Sure TT2 is great and so are HD800s.

What are the particular stand-outs for you in this combo? Compared to whatever else you have tried?


----------



## Radio81

My current setup is Philips SHP9500 with a Modmic Wireless mic.  I know everyone loves the BoomPro with the SHP9500, but I still use a Mixamp 5.8 wireless and there's too much echo with wired mics I've tried.  Could be my environment at fault, as there's a lot of wireless devices in my home.  Can't say for sure.  So far I've had no complaints with the modmic wireless.

I just received a pair of Fidelio X2HR, so I will try those out.  Hard to say which is more comfortable as they are different kinds of comfort.  The SHP9500 are so light I barely feel them, but they are loose and prone to sliding with the slightest head movements.  The X2HR have the right amount of clamping force and the headstrap is defintely more comfy that the SHP, but the SHP just seem to kind of disappear.  I'll have to spend more time with X2HR.


----------



## Tripokaridos (May 4, 2020)

For me its 660s for light weight smoothness clearness without beeing fatigued and over 🌞 and the imaging also amazing i drive then with ifi nano
.
I had to also try the new Philips X3 to see how they work.
Also i like HD599 .


----------



## Tripokaridos

Pairzilla said:


> are you playing FPS games with the 660s by any chance? if so how are they? was looking to get either the HD 700 or  HD660s. anyone have a comparison for the two for mainly FPS gaming?



I have used a lot of under 200 euros headphones and listen some of 500 euros price range . To me imaging on 660s are just amazing also the sound signature its not over bright like Beyers Grados etch etch .
Think it like the smoothness of HD650 without the veil the Fast driver amd resolution from HD700 without the highs and fake Soundstage that mufles center and open up surround sounds. 
Its all about taste for me it goes like this in gaming....
Low weight , Soft velur breathable pads, open back for the openess in sound , near flat sound signature on a dark side but without loosing detail , imaging so i can understand the position and the type of sound, normal soundstage so the volume per sounded object doesnt have big difference . To me 660s have all these. But again its all about taste .


----------



## Amish

Depends but normally the Koss 95x. I use that headphone for general every day use and when i want something of higher quality I put on my Stax or one of the many others I own.


----------



## bfin3

I use my Meze Empyrean. Extremely comfortable and have all the imaging, detail, and comfort you could hope for.


----------



## SteelCookie

I use my Solaris actually, also nice with the extra isolation.


----------



## Trancefreak

Audeze Mobius.
It's fabulous sound- and techwise, but I'm starting to seriously doubt it's durability ( this is my 2nd pair, 1st RMA'd )
Finish flaking of within a year, ear cushions are deforming, headband cushion is fixed, included USB-C cable failed within days on both pair, and now my right earcup started creaking.
Creaking is normal with Audeze's planar diaphragm tech, but this is excessive.

I wonder if I can RMA this replacement as well...

Yet, for games it's just phenomenal.


----------



## pervysage

Focal Utopia + Antlion Modmic USB


----------



## silentz3r0 (May 22, 2020)

Currently using the HD6XX. Interested in upgrading for something with wider sound stage though.


----------



## Nebula769

I am currently using a sennheiser momentum m2.0 over ear


----------



## pervysage

pervysage said:


> Focal Utopia + Antlion Modmic USB


Swapped to the HD800 after they were collecting dust for like half a year and was quickly reminded why they are the kings of gaming, lol


----------



## wishbon3

pervysage said:


> Swapped to the HD800 after they were collecting dust for like half a year and was quickly reminded why they are the kings of gaming, lol


So You prefer the HD800 to the Utopias in gaming? Have you tried Empyreans in gaming yet? (This is my predicament, HD800, Utopia, or Empyrean. Heh)


----------



## pervysage

wishbon3 said:


> So You prefer the HD800 to the Utopias in gaming? Have you tried Empyreans in gaming yet? (This is my predicament, HD800, Utopia, or Empyrean. Heh)


Yeah, for gaming specifically I feel like HD800 blows away everything. The wider soundstage and the way the 800's just surround your ears in sound makes it a lot easier to pinpoint where sounds are coming from.

It was very much apparent in a game like Call of Duty Warzone which has TERRIBLE audio to begin with. The Utopia allowed me to hear footsteps fairly easily, sure, but then it would be more of a guessing game of where the footsteps were coming from exactly. The sound mix sounds a lot more closer together/mashed together making it hard to precisely tell where things are in the game world. With the HD800, you hear footsteps even for the briefest second, you can really tell where the sound is coming from and exactly what corner that pesky camper inside the house is sitting.

Having a tad less bass also really helps in a competitive aspect because the sound of grenades going off and helicopters flying overhead doesn't take way your ability to hear more important details like footsteps as much.


----------



## Audiosolace

The Susvara (paired with the right amps) and Tia Fourte (portable IEMs) are killer set-ups due to their spatial localisation abilities


----------



## charlee

I purchased a set of Corsair HS70 Wireless 7.1 for my son, and he likes them. I think they're a bit heavy (330g).
Can't say how they work with glasses, but my son has a large head (XXL hat size) and that's not a problem. Compatible with PC and PS4.


----------



## Doug2507 (Jul 15, 2020)

I've been through a few now and back to square 1.

Pc360se, really liked these with zxr, mic was fantastic but imaging wasn't the greatest for fps.

Changed to hd600, didn't keep them long but scored big on comfort.

Akg712 were next, really liked them but got the itch to chase something better. Had these for a long time and really liked them.

Moved to beyer t1 gen 2, really need a good amp to drive then well and couldn't be bothered with the hassle.

Dropped down to akg 702 but find them a little too anemic for my liking, should've stayed with 712.

Also tried mobious (too much of a gimmick) , arctis pro (terrible mic), hyper x (didn't find them comfy), along with a couple of others... 

Now on the hunt for something to replace 702, not sure if I want to spend 1k on hd800s just for gaming though!


----------



## Amish

I use Koss 95/x electrostatic headphones (I don't use the Koss amp) along with Blue Snowball Ice mic attached to adjustable swing arm mount. 

Works great!


----------



## ItsThePeanutiest

Fidelio X2


----------



## SilverEars

None, I use speakers.


----------



## drownie

sennheiser game zero, but its time for an upgrade


----------



## soas

drownie said:


> sennheiser game zero, but its time for an upgrade



Same here, basically (PC37X). Bit worried about the longevity of the mic.

The discounted price for the Audeze Penrose pre-order is tempting, but I'm gonna wait and see how reviews are first. Gonna be hard to pry me away from the comfort of velour ear cups.


----------



## Doug2507

I've been through loads of headsets but think I'm finally settled now, ended up getting tygr 300 and for the money they are outstanding. Highly recommend them!


----------



## stephenlee2801

I've mostly been using the HD650s after trying several cans. Very little fatigue over long sessions.


----------



## xkoo

*Corsair Gaming VOID Pro RGB*


----------



## jesusfr3ak4evr

Been using the Sennheiser HD650 for 8+ years as my primary gaming headphones. Other honorable mentions go to HD595 and Beyerdynamic DT-880 Pro. Long-term plan is to upgrade to HD800S, but I'm not unhappy


----------



## Lellis7motox

I actually love using my focal elears for FPS gaming. I find that I am able to hear footsteps and sounds and actually be able to tell how close by and the direction they are coming from. I was not able to do this nearly as well with the elegia, TR-X00, X2HR, LCD2C, etc. I used a mod mic with the elears and have never had anyone complain about my mic. I am looking to try the PC37X strictly for FPS gaming however


----------



## Cybex

If I’m playing something competitive I really enjoy the fidelio x2’s especially since you can stick a v moda boompro and call it a day. For just everyday enjoyment I prefer the hd58x’s


----------



## jivex5k

Been rocking DT1770s with a Bottlehead Crack amp, and RME Babyface Pro FS as the DAC. Games with epic soundtracks really shine, sweeping pads and rumbling bass. Doom Eternal was a rush, Death Stranding was epic, and Ori and the Will of the Wisps was gorgeous audio.

I'll thinking about a pair of HD650s at some point, would be nice to get some open cans and I hear it pairs very well with my amp.


----------



## Damien Grief

I've been using the Sennheiser HD 6XX as my gaming headphones for ages now. They're great for it. I also pair my headphones with a Schiit DAC/Amp combo.


----------



## Barbadus

I decided to transition to open back headphones about a year ago and have been super happy with my SendyAudio Aiva's. They're incredibly comfortable and work great for positional audio in FPS's!


----------



## Hubs77

Since working from home I have my ZMF Atticus hooked up instead of in the office, but normally I use Fidelio X2's.


----------



## joshua9061

Originally was using the wireless steelseries headsets for convenience but after I bought hd800's I've been using that. Though if I'm just gaming I find myself using the wireless headset more since I can freely move around and do other stuff


----------



## erotimatic

Philips SHP9600 + V-Moda BoomPro, really satisfying combination


----------



## Youcan1

Right now it's the Fidelio X3 and Monoprice M570.


----------



## Hawk600us

Sennheiser Game One, great sound but quiet Mic unless you boost it on Windows.


----------



## XPHXPH

using Focal clear, or IEM, but I cannot use headphone longer, because of weight.


----------



## robm321

I use Hifiman Sundaras.


----------



## wjb812

https://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-G...ds=g4me+one&qid=1609789557&sr=8-3&tag=mh0b-20


----------



## fbang

Currently using a Soundblaster G6 with BeyerDynamics DT770 80ohms.


----------



## GMcDougal

MMX 300’s with Dekoni Choice Leather. They sounded good with the stock pads but wow they sound so damn good now.

i am using the DAC off of my motherboard and a Schiit Magni3+.


----------



## stavros.m

Youcan1 said:


> Right now it's the Fidelio X3 and Monoprice M570.



may i ask which do you prefer i am looking at both. Also which type of games do you play i enjoy more single player open world games and mmo's


----------



## Masr

For competitive gaming I use my HD 598s and for a more immersive experience I use my E-MU teaks. Both have their own strong suits.


----------



## Simmons

i use Steelseries Arctic pro its top for $200,but my opinion is subjective, because I am a fan of this company.


----------



## tdl2024

Currently, Sundara's running through Schiit Modi/Magni.  Usually playing R6:Siege (gunshots sound crazy good...almost like being on the range) or sometimes stuff like RE, DeusEx, TR, etc.  No real complaints, they sound great for gaming...I just don't find them comfortable for long gaming sessions.  Soon to be sold for that reason.


----------



## PointyFox

Stax SR-009 with Waves NX


----------



## Colonel Faulkner

Sennheiser HD800 w/ Dolby Atmos for Headphones plugin. It's legally cheating imo.


----------



## Ruprit

Campfire Cascades tend to be my main pair. I also rediscovered the Mad Dog 3.2s and those have quickly been added into the rotation.

Both headphones have excellent bass extension, which is always fun. But it is their ability to tame fatiguing tones, that would otherwise be extremely sibilant, that I value. They’re fun, relaxing, and comfortable so I can play games for hours without issue.


----------



## ty5142

HD 800 with THX AAA 887 amp/dac combo.


----------



## Kurome

Funny enough, I use earbuds (Bose Soundsports) when I game competitively. 

It just feels more comfortable for me and it kinda just melts away.


----------



## JES

Astro A50s (Gen 4) using Dolby Atmos (onboard surround disabled) with EQs from here for COD:

https://sites.google.com/view/zeference/home/audio/astro-eqs

Brand new PC38x sitting waiting for a DAC/Amp to arrive. Tired of QC issues with Astro.


----------



## PointyFox

Now I'm using Koss ESP/95X without Waves NX. Waves NX doesn't work as well with it as it does with the Stax.


----------



## Rupreht

I use German Maestro GMP 435 S. No pressure on the ears. I can sit in them all day without discomfort


----------



## DenverW

Beyerdynamic amiron home.  Great soundstage, amazing comfort.  A gamers dream.


----------



## JES

JES said:


> Astro A50s (Gen 4) using Dolby Atmos (onboard surround disabled) with EQs from here for COD:
> 
> https://sites.google.com/view/zeference/home/audio/astro-eqs
> 
> Brand new PC38x sitting waiting for a DAC/Amp to arrive. Tired of QC issues with Astro.


Quoted myself ... bad. My DAC/Amp did arrive.

PC38X headset with Schiit Hel 2. Game sound and mic performance are better than I expected. I get asked sometimes what mic I'm using (like Shure, Rode, Blue, etc.).


----------



## Glouton

BT 990 Pro 250 OHM


----------



## iFi audio

Beyers DT 880


----------



## Nativo

HD800S just makes everything so immersive. Love the soundstage and imaging in games.


----------



## iFi audio

Nativo said:


> HD800S just makes everything so immersive. Love the soundstage and imaging in games.



They are spacious and give a lot of precise info about surroundings in FPS game etc., and I loved using HD800 in Battlefield 3 many years ago because of that quality.


----------



## Nabooh

Nativo said:


> HD800S just makes everything so immersive. Love the soundstage and imaging in games.


IMO, this headphone is a beast for every multiplayer games I played, and everything that need depth and precision in sound.

But I have to say, for solo adventure game, A planar with deep bass and rumble is also great!


----------



## iFi audio

Nabooh said:


> IMO, this headphone is a beast for every multiplayer games I played, and everything that need depth and precision in sound.


I agree, for this specific purpose they're as good as it gets.


----------



## Nebula769

I like the ananda for this


----------



## Kukuk

Lately I've exclusively used my DT770 Pro 80s. They're basically the perfect combination of comfort, isolation, bass, and soundstage. With such hot weather here in the northwest I've had to run the AC 24/7 so closed headphones are a must!


----------



## iFi audio

Kukuk said:


> Lately I've exclusively used my DT770 Pro 80s.



Speaking of, I've also used DT880 prior to HD800 and I couldn't complain about these Beyers. The gap between them and regular gamer headsets was substantial.


----------



## Mightygrey

Modded Grado SR80 with single-entry 3.5mm cable and boom mic:


----------



## iFi audio

Mightygrey said:


> Modded Grado SR80 with single-entry 3.5mm cable and boom mic:



That's one of the best headphone stands I've seen in quite a while


----------



## morrissey

denon 7000, 7100, 7200 are all pretty good


----------



## Callidus

Speakers if I'm not streaming. 

If I am streaming or playing a game with other people, I'll either use the hd600 or my Audeze LCD-GX hooked up to my Valhalla 2.


----------



## TheBrandon

Depending on mood, Beyerdynamic T1 V2, Sennheiser HD800S, Sennheiser 560S and modded 58X (felt mod and teabag ear cup mod).


----------



## mantsm

Mightygrey said:


> Modded Grado SR80 with single-entry 3.5mm cable and boom mic:


Love this headphone stand. Is it 3D printed one or available to purchase?


----------



## Mightygrey

mantsm said:


> Love this headphone stand. Is it 3D printed one or available to purchase?


It's 3D printed. My reddit secret Santa gave it to me a couple of years ago.


----------



## Nebula769

I’m currently using my Ananda. They sound pretty good for gaming and music.


----------



## dubiouz42

Nativo said:


> HD800S just makes everything so immersive. Love the soundstage and imaging in games.


Yeah I gotta agree with this, I got a pair for music but I fell in love with them when gaming. Being able to hear everything in the environment is a pleasurable experience for me.


----------



## iFi audio (Aug 6, 2021)

dubiouz42 said:


> Yeah I gotta agree with this, I got a pair for music but I fell in love with them when gaming. Being able to hear everything in the environment is a pleasurable experience for me.


Many spacious and quick cans work great in games that prioritize positioning and sensation of space around us, and Sennheiser's entire 800 range is great in this regard.

Although I haven't tried Focals in games, I think some would do very well in such applications too.


----------



## rebuk

HD6XX w/ JDS Labs Element II.


----------



## inseconds99

ty5142 said:


> HD 800 with THX AAA 887 amp/dac combo.


They make an 887 combo? I’ve only ever seen the amp, you have a link?


----------



## inseconds99

halcyon said:


> Fostex Massdrop THX00, because it can give you bass, EQs nicely, is non-fatiguing, you can swap the pads to the kind you like, they can take a beating, are not too expensive and the closed nature reduces outside noises (traffic, computer noise, etc). The only downside for me was the headband, but I solved it by putting a wool softener (kind a like a sock or a wrap-around) around the headband and now it doesn't press my head anymore.
> 
> I've owned tons of other headpones, have tried most of the closed good quality ones and the only one that I liked equal (but with different sound characteristics) was Beyerdynamic T70P with Beyer's replacement gel pads (excellent isolation, great if you wear glasses).


What pads do you use while gaming? I always reach for my HD800S, SHP9500’s or X2’s before my TH-X00’s. The stock pads get hot quick, and the TH-900 pads are too loose. Also, the accentuated bass and tighter soundstage really mess with my directional awareness.

I’m actually on the hunt for a closed back gaming headphone. One with great comfort, good staging/imaging, non fatiguing and acceptable bass. Leaning towards the Sony Z1r as the TH-X00 isn’t working out.


----------



## halcyon

inseconds99 said:


> What pads do you use while gaming? I always reach for my HD800S, SHP9500’s or X2’s before my TH-X00’s. The stock pads get hot quick, and the TH-900 pads are too loose. Also, the accentuated bass and tighter soundstage really mess with my directional awareness.
> 
> I’m actually on the hunt for a closed back gaming headphone. One with great comfort, good staging/imaging, non fatiguing and acceptable bass. Leaning towards the Sony Z1r as the TH-X00 isn’t working out.


I've used Dekoni Sheepskin elite and ZMF Lambskin earpads. I think I ended up enjoying ZMF more in the end. It was not perfect, but for me seal, bass and comfort were better.


----------



## SoundBytes

HD800 w/A&K SP1000 ... any gaming sounds insanely amazing to me...


----------



## Turpow

Sen HD560s at the moment. Lightweight and comfy for all day use and can comfortably slide 1 cup off an ear when I need to be able to hear the person gaming at the other end of the room! 
Fidelio X2 for occasional fun times though.


----------



## p1zzap1e

Audio technica ath-g1, velour pads. Paired with blasterx g6. Love it. Also have dolby atmos, played hellblade senuas sacrifice and it was an incredible experience soundwise


----------



## AvantGourd

HD700s - pretty comfy and pretty good imaging and soundstage.


----------



## SirIppo

I used the ad900x,a900x and sph9500 for years plugged into just the headphone port on my computer tower. Last year I got a creative g6 which I like since it does give me more volume and more eq control for hearing footsteps and better surround sound. Just got a dt1990 a month ago and a schiit heresy and a topping e30 for better fps gaming. And its true the dt1990 is a monster for fps like tarkov, insurgency sandstorm and rust.


----------



## abheybir

AD700x since 2015, never felt to change them. always been my first choice for gaming.


----------



## Soul Shinobi

I used to use the Superlux 668B and it's still one of the best for the money, but I mostly use my SHP9500 mainly because of comfort, and soundstage is good. Sometimes I'll use my HE-4XX but the headband isn't comfortable at length. For the 668B, the popular cosmo pads do make it easier to hear locations of sounds but you lose so much bass and they're not comfortable pads.


----------



## EevelutionZ

Hifiman Arya. It's my daily driver for a while now. Love the sound


----------



## kochoop

I´m using Hifiman arya as well. Fits my needs quite well.


----------



## inseconds99

Just purchased a Z1R for everyday usage and gaming. First impressions are not that great. Thick, congested and some frequencies are boosted enough to drown out quiet footsteps for directional queues.

Going to give it another week. I’ll do a bit of tweaking and adjusting before I make my final decision.

Looks like I might still be on the hunt for a TOTL closed back headphone that’s excels in competitive gaming.


----------



## torque58

Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro with stock pads.


----------



## deanorthk

Currently using my TH900 mk2 with a SB X7 for gaming, it's really great, but I admit I'm searching for an used Audeze LCD-GX, mainly because of the mic, and I'm sure it'll work well with the X7, and I want to dedicate my TH900 with my music gear


----------



## torque58

I'm using a Yeti X Pro USB for my gaming, I use the 1990's for both music and gaming. I sit it just behind and the side of my monitor, and it still works great.


----------



## ri_toast

Steelseries Arctis Pro with the dac. I much prefer this to the massdrop 650.
very good as a headphone, good mic. solid bass and clear treble, great balance and comfortable. aftermarket pads are available; presently have angled on.

four downsides; 1, mute/enable button for the mic...it's right wear you will reach while putting the headphone on/off.....and 2, the disco flashing/pulsing lights.. which can be turned off. 3, often switches profiles from headset to speaker without prompting. very easy to change that profile back. 4, proprietary connector for the headphones from the dac. the line out in the back of the dac can be used with other audio equipment ie; amp

otherwise very musical and reasonably priced and often updated firmware / software
i'm a little surprised it doesn't get mentioned on headfi as a find.
the downsides are very minor


----------



## SirIppo

torque58 said:


> Beyerdynamic DT 1990 Pro with stock pads.


I use these as well with my t1 2nd gens. dt 1990s are some great fps headphones.


----------



## afernandezfada

I am using a HD660s and soon expect to try out a DCA Closed X, I think the HD660s are amazing for shooters, although I don't enjoy shooters as much!


----------



## JdeFalconr (Jan 12, 2022)

ri_toast said:


> Steelseries Arctis Pro with the dac. I much prefer this to the massdrop 650.
> very good as a headphone, good mic. solid bass and clear treble, great balance and comfortable. aftermarket pads are available; presently have angled on.
> 
> four downsides; 1, mute/enable button for the mic...it's right wear you will reach while putting the headphone on/off.....and 2, the disco flashing/pulsing lights.. which can be turned off. 3, often switches profiles from headset to speaker without prompting. very easy to change that profile back. 4, proprietary connector for the headphones from the dac. the line out in the back of the dac can be used with other audio equipment ie; amp
> ...


I've been using the Arctis Pro Wireless for years and I love it. That was right up until I began to experience issues with the speaker for one ear while out of warranty (2-year warranty). Steelseries doesn't offer any post-warranty repair service and so I have a wonderful $330 paperweight. I don't want to be in this situation again so I'm comparing a few different midrange headphones which will have higher sound quality anyway. Steelseries makes great products so I'm sad to move away from them, but I want something I can continue to use for a long time.


----------



## robm321

Hifiman Sundaras.


----------



## Spacekop

Sennheiser HD800S easy. For atmospheric games there's no competition.


----------



## SimJam

Sony XM3's, been looking at purchasing either Audio Technica ATH-R70x or Sennheiser HD800s.


----------



## Amish

My main can for PC duties these days is the Senns 660s.


----------



## Zeno26

Love to use either my HD8xx or my Blessing 2 Dusks when I need to keep the noise of my A/C out


----------



## torque58

Beyerdynamics DT 1990 Pro and desktop Yeti X Pro USB


----------



## torque58

After using these Beyerdynamics DT 1990 Pro for near two years, I can not recommend them, I have had to repair the slider four time in the time I've owned them. The sliders are made of plastic and poor quality, I contacted Beyerdynamics QC to see if they could change the plastic used and all I got was a blow off, they don't care that they break every three months. I love the sound and if I could find another headband to replace it I would.


----------



## iFi audio

Financially reasonable option for me is HD 600. Less reasonable option is HD 800, quite exceptional in games where aural precision and feedback about surroundings matter a lot (FPS etc.).


----------



## Trancefreak

My 2006 Beyer DT770 32 is still alive and loved by a mate of mine, and I daily use my MX330 600Ohm again because my 3rd Audeze Mobius broke at exactly the same place yet again. Moderately happy in combination with RedScape.


----------



## iFi audio

Trancefreak said:


> Audeze Mobius



If I may ask, how was this one in games?


----------



## kman1211 (Aug 6, 2022)

I use mostly the T1 Gen 3, Cal.1H, and R70x for gaming. All three have excellent imaging, very comfortable fit, and comfortable sound signatures for long sessions.


----------



## mithiral67

Meze Emps, they are so comfortable, sound great, and did I mention you can wear them for hours?


----------



## iFi audio

kman1211 said:


> I use mostly the T1 Gen 3



Yes, this one is an ace in games too, great imaging/positioning properties!


----------



## wailord

always like using my hd 600 for gaming


----------



## JdeFalconr

wailord said:


> always like using my hd 600 for gaming


What kind of games do you enjoy playing? As I understand it the HD600 is reputed to have a small soundstage comparatively so I'm curious what you enjoy it with. I'm not trying to bash your preference here; if you enjoy the HD600 then more power to you.


----------



## iFi audio

JdeFalconr said:


> What kind of games do you enjoy playing? As I understand it the HD600 is reputed to have a small soundstage comparatively so I'm curious what you enjoy it with. I'm not trying to bash your preference here; if you enjoy the HD600 then more power to you.



To chime in, there are cans that have sensibly wider soundstage, but HD600 driven by a quick powerful amp doesn't feel small and still is rather precise, at least to a point where using these cans in competitive games is still fun. Thanks!


----------



## Trancefreak

iFi audio said:


> If I may ask, how was this one in games?


Fantastic. The tech is certainly there! Worth it very much and I can't praise it enough, feature an functionality wise.
Nitpick: I wish it was insulated better. Either completely open or completely closed please: not closed, but you can hear your surroundings clearly.

It's just the build quality, the attitute of Audeze not taking this headphone serious that stops me from telling people about it.
I miss it a bit, but I can't afford sending it back to California everytime ( €55 shipping, would be the third time now so €165 ) for a headphone bought On Indigogo for €250

Also, I cannot comment on the wireless functionality: I never use it with Bluetooth and wish it just take power from the USB interface instead of the internal battery.
Yet again, in-game this thing is fabulous.


----------



## iFi audio

Trancefreak said:


> Fantastic. The tech is certainly there! Worth it very much and I can't praise it enough, feature an functionality wise.
> Nitpick: I wish it was insulated better. Either completely open or completely closed please: not closed, but you can hear your surroundings clearly.
> 
> It's just the build quality, the attitute of Audeze not taking this headphone serious that stops me from telling people about it.
> ...



Thanks a lot and just to clarify, from your post I gather that your Mobius had to be sent to the manufacturer, right?


----------

